# 2017 Aqua Terra. The death of a legend.



## All in the timing.

Soooo. The new Aqua Terra. Is it just me or have Omega meddled a meddle too far?

Yes the date placement has made it more symmetrical but the case has been shaved losing any "Sport" feel the previous version had which totally negates any positives gained from dial symmetry. (Not that the horizontal lines don't ruin the dial anyway despite date positioning.)

This is no longer a beach to boardroom, it's a boardroom to bored in general. It's practically a 100% dress watch now which totally spoils the rare formula which was a perfectly balanced Sport/dress watch.















A i missing something and if so, please enlighten me because as far as i can see, the ultimate GADA watch........... is dead.


----------



## GregoryD

This is probably my favorite from Omega this year. I actually like the horizontal stripes, which seem sportier to me than the old vertical ones (think polo vs. pinstripe suit). I also like the slimmer case, removed crown guard, and the switch from male to female end links.


----------



## dr3ws

I thought it looks pretty good, guess you can't please everyone


----------



## dancl82

yeah. too much changin'


----------



## 4counters

I love it, and couldn't respectfully disagree with the OP more.


----------



## Morrisdog

I don't love it but I don't hate it either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iliyan

I'm with the OP.

The vertical lines were way classier as per the pinstripe suit analogy above. The new horizontal lines are not just the old ones flipped - there's a pointless pattern that makes the dial busy with a deep groove alternating with 2 shallow ones.

The bigger blue ATs look like toys with baby blue seconds hands or blue tipped hands:









The dark deep blue seems to have been replaced with a sportier lighter blue. As a result of all that, the AT is less of a GADA watch than it used to be. Those childish baby blue seconds hands won't go well with a suit. Omega has plenty of sports watches, there was no need to make the AT sportier. I don't need the AT to be a Polo shirt, there are a ton of other watches that pull off that look better.

The date at 6 would have been a great change if the teak pattern was vertical. The lines would lead your eyes to the date. It is jarring as it is and the date window is too far from the end of the dial.

Only the 38mm is thinner, it's at 12mm, while the 41 is the same thickness as before. Why not make both thinner?

Pointless changes for the sake of change.


----------



## catflap

It's grown on me the more I see the new model. Really looking forward to seeing these now as I want a white dialled watch and this might just be it. Have to see how the two sizes compare though as it still might not work on the wrist. Not sure about the rubber strap either but again I like that it's something slightly different.


----------



## All in the timing.

Hmmm i'm not convinced. It's almost like they have tried to return to the style cues of the original Aqua Terra but skewed the best aspects of the last incarnation to such a degree that you may as well just go out and purchase the original Aqua Terra. (which even though a fantastic watch had evolved into something truly magnificent but is still a better choice IMHO than this one)

Retrofying (yes i just made that word up) their more historical models such as the Railmaster, Speedy ect is a fantastic direction but considering the Aqua Terra was a reasonably young concept in comparison applying the same notion while trying to tweek modern aspects of it's identity is lazy and confused. 

And the results are evident of such.

Just my 2cents.


----------



## mjrchabot

dancl82 said:


> yeah. too much changin'
> View attachment 11279290


THIS was the climax of the AT lineup. I regret ever selling my Skyfall AT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkfink

New Aqua Terra's are awesome.










Every single model has a color matched, bespoke date wheel. They're awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All in the timing.

I'm sticking with ole faithful.


----------



## mkws

I don't like the new AT. Not as much as the Invicta Seamaster Big Blue, but I don't like the horizontal teak pattern, and regarding the 38.5mm model - I'd very much like to know, which of the pillocks at Omega thought that giving it an integrated bracelet is anything even close to a good idea.


----------



## mesaboogie18

I don't mind the new version's 6 O'Clock date, but I prefer the vertical teak lines.


----------



## BobTheBuilder

Don't like it, but I don't think I hate it now that I've seen actual pictures rather than stock pictures. I'll reserve final judgement until I see it in person, but def wouldn't go for blue or blue-tipped second hand with the random occasional blue numbers on the outer track.

Bob


----------



## SaoDavi

mkws said:


> I'd very much like to know, which of the pillocks at Omega thought that giving it an integrated bracelet is anything even close to a good idea.


I think the "integrated link" you see on the strap models is actually part of the strap, and not part of the case; making it a faux-integrated bracelet.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## BobTheBuilder

wkfink said:


> New Aqua Terra's are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single model has a color matched, bespoke date wheel. They're awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But why are there different types of horizontal lines?? Sigh. Guess I should just be quiet until I see it in person. Each time I think I could warm to it, something else comes up...

Bob


----------



## Michael Day

All in the timing. said:


> Soooo. The new Aqua Terra. Is it just me or have Omega meddled a meddle too far?
> 
> Yes the date placement has made it more symmetrical but the case has been shaved losing any "Sport" feel the previous version had which totally negates any positives gained from dial symmetry. (Not that the horizontal lines don't ruin the dial anyway despite date positioning.)
> 
> This is no longer a beach to boardroom, it's a boardroom to bored in general. It's practically a 100% dress watch now which totally spoils the rare formula which was a perfectly balanced Sport/dress watch.
> 
> View attachment 11278858
> View attachment 11278866
> 
> 
> A i missing something and if so, please enlighten me because as far as i can see, the ultimate GADA watch........... is dead.


Sorry but GADA belongs to...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkfink

BobTheBuilder said:


> But why are there different types of horizontal lines?? Sigh. Guess I should just be quiet until I see it in person. Each time I think I could warm to it, something else comes up...
> 
> Bob


There aren't. They're all the same, just different colors.



Michael Day said:


> Sorry but GADA belongs to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sorry, going to vehemently disagree with you. The Aqua Terra has a better movement, better bracelet, and has better finishing to make it capable equally well with a suit as with shorts and flip flops. Oh, better water resistance and doesn't look like crap without the bracelet, too! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer

The move of the date window to six was a great decision, but the rest leaves me a bit cold...


----------



## Ken G

The thread title is OTT.

_Legend_?


----------



## Iliyan

wkfink said:


> There aren't. They're all the same, just different colors.


They are not. For every deep groove there are two shallow ones.


----------



## wkfink

Iliyan said:


> They are not. For every deep groove there are two shallow ones.


Ah, my mistake. I thought he meant different kinds of dials rather than different grooves. Sometimes my English doesn't work too well. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

New AT looks killer.


----------



## Iliyan

wkfink said:


> Ah, my mistake. I thought he meant different kinds of dials rather than different grooves. Sometimes my English doesn't work too well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries. The different types of grooves are the worst thing about the new version. It really distracts from an otherwise clean dial.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

I think the new ones are great. I appreciate that they continue to change things. It makes the model more interesting in a variety of ways.

But, I still like mine better: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkfink

Iliyan said:


> No worries. The different types of grooves are the worst thing about the new version. It really distracts from an otherwise clean dial.


Honestly I kind of like it, it gives it more of a Nautilis style or feel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iliyan

wkfink said:


> Honestly I kind of like it, it gives it more of a Nautilis style or feel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, if it was just horizontal, I'd agree with you. But the pattern on the Nautilus is uniform:








Instead, here we have clusters of teak lines. It's not that bad with the white dials, but it looks especially bad on the blue ones. I would have been okay with just horizontal teak, but as I said the different types of grooves make it too busy, unlike the Nautilus, which has a single pattern.


----------



## wkfink

Iliyan said:


> Well, if it was just horizontal, I'd agree with you. But the pattern on the Nautilus is uniform:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, here we have clusters of teak lines. It's not that bad with the white dials, but it looks especially bad on the blue ones. I would have been okay with just horizontal teak, but as I said the different types of grooves make it too busy, unlike the Nautilus, which has a single pattern.


There's still a pattern on the dial. Three smaller "planks" make up a larger "plank". It's very apparent in the Sedna Aqua Terra I posted earlier as opposed to the renders. The smaller ones are shallow grooves, the larger ones are deeper.

I think it will look excellent, personally. I can't wait to see the silver dial, blue index on bracelet, in person:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danicycle

I agree.. the date at 6 is too much of a change.. too much too soon at at once. Patience, my dear Omega.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

I wasn't impressed at all when I first saw the new one but now it doesn't seem that bad. But to me it lacks the perfect balance for an allrounder. The horizontal stripes with different grooves gives it a sportier look, but the absence of the crown guards make it dressier. And it obviously stll has the PCLs which I could never get used to.
The date at 6 is however a nice move.

Like for others, the 8500 remains the ultimate GADA watch for me, that's the one I have and love. All brushed bracelet, date window frame etc. The following Master version was already not for me, too dressy with the PCLs and the absence of the date window frame.

Here's an old pic of my daily wearer


----------



## Michael Day

wkfink said:


> There aren't. They're all the same, just different colors.
> 
> Sorry, going to vehemently disagree with you. The Aqua Terra has a better movement, better bracelet, and has better finishing to make it capable equally well with a suit as with shorts and flip flops. Oh, better water resistance and doesn't look like crap without the bracelet, too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah but I'm not disagreeing with your claims.
.. Though many would. Just your claim to GADA. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 4counters

wkfink said:


> There's still a pattern on the dial. Three smaller "planks" make up a larger "plank". It's very apparent in the Sedna Aqua Terra I posted earlier as opposed to the renders. The smaller ones are shallow grooves, the larger ones are deeper.
> 
> I think it will look excellent, personally. I can't wait to see the silver dial, blue index on bracelet, in person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hadn't seen that model in other photos. Loving the new AT and that model looks superb.


----------



## Owlsu

I think it's flat out 100% improved by moving that date window. It looks better to me than ever before now. Just wish they'd make a no date version.


----------



## Muddy250

I like the date window too, much nicer than the last effort and the same as the 2500 PO with the rebate. 
The crown guard removal is nice too but the decking switch is horrible.
I still prefer this


----------



## izecius

I think it looks better. The blue dial and grey dial version are absolutely magnificent. The date window, the horizontal stripes, the dial colour, cleaner dial, the crown, less thick (at least the 38mm). I thought they couldnt improve on the Skyfall AT, but they did. I understand why some might like the older version, but to me they changed it for good at the right time.


----------



## ErikS

Well that's kind of an Omega = keep tinkering with something until it's a hot mess. Should try just small changes once & see how that goes. Like many have stated - if they wanted to move the date, fine.....but to combine with the other changes? Nah, just messed it up. 

I find it odd it that the change to horizontal lines moves it from a nautical theme to a Levittown theme as the dial now looks like clapboard on a house.

Jomashop $2500 on perpetual clearance


----------



## mesaboogie18

wkfink said:


> There aren't. They're all the same, just different colors.
> 
> Sorry, going to vehemently disagree with you. The Aqua Terra has a better movement, better bracelet, and has better finishing to make it capable equally well with a suit as with shorts and flip flops. Oh, better water resistance and doesn't look like crap without the bracelet, too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gonna have to agree wholeheartedly with you. I just don't get the Explorer. At all.


----------



## bbuckbbuck

I think it's an absolute homerun, improved in every respect.


----------



## Ricky T

I'm with the original poster. They should have stopped when they brought out the Skyfall, which has been my everyday watch since 2013.


----------



## Mathew J

I can't get why they feel compelled to change things all of the time.

Seems like I am odd one out as I dislike the date at 6, I can understand why they would do that on a chrono but not on a three hand watch, and I really dislike what I have seen of the dial, more so with the alternating line thickness, but also with flipping it horizontally. The caseback looks great though and hope they move that to the rest of their watches.


----------



## dpbatx

I believe that although it's different, it still maintains the spirit of the AT.


----------



## fskywalker

In terms of the dial, the older style 8500 AT are nicer in my opinion, but the new one does not look bad. I went anyway backwards to a 2500 AT since disliked the thick case on the newer models, which seems to remain unchanged on the newer ones.


----------



## j006

In my humble opinion gentlemen, every watch pictured in this thread is a sport watch that maybe can crossover if you are wearing a blazer or more casual fabric suit. The waning popularity of the classic dress watch with the rise of the sport watch worn for all occasions vexes me. The new Big Blue is hideous to me but then again coloured bezels of any kind are not my bag. In fact, even the case of the exquisite Trésor isn't as dressy as I would like it, mainly because the lugs are a bit more substantial lugs:











Of course with that said I would still love to have a Trésor, but to me THIS is a proper dress watch - at least in style:















I fully realize that the Trésor is in a different league, but I love this minimal bezel and lugs, no date, simple markers, and leather strap! I would love to see Omega do a revisit of this style in a 37mm or so


----------



## hoppes-no9

The horizonal lines kill the look of this watch. The other foolishness (blue seconds hand, slimmer case, etc.) is merely nails in the coffin.


----------



## danicycle

death? really ... that's a bit dramatic.


----------



## spidaman

j006 said:


> In my humble opinion gentlemen, every watch pictured in this thread is a sport watch that maybe can crossover if you are wearing a blazer or more casual fabric suit. The waning popularity of the classic dress watch with the rise of the sport watch worn for all occasions vexes me. The new Big Blue is hideous to me but then again coloured bezels of any kind are not my bag. In fact, even the case of the exquisite Trésor isn't as dressy as I would like it, mainly because the lugs are a bit more substantial lugs:
> 
> 
> View attachment 11286378
> 
> 
> 
> Of course with that said I would still love to have a Trésor, but to me THIS is a proper dress watch - at least in style:
> 
> 
> View attachment 11286394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fully realize that the Trésor is in a different league, but I love this minimal bezel and lugs, no date, simple markers, and leather strap! I would love to see Omega do a revisit of this style in a 37mm or so


The Trésor is indeed beautiful. I didn't realize how much so until I held one at an OB. I almost bought it on the spot, but couldn't justify the cost.

Re the new AT--I like the date placement, but otherwise, I would still prefer my Skyfall 38.5.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands

The Trésor is the best-looking watch in the current Omega lineup. It doesn't photograph well, which is, I suspect, why it has been so neglected.

That said, the Skyfall AT was a thing of beauty. This new edition doesn't hold a candle to it. Moving the date position isn't unreasonable, but the look of the dial isn't anywhere near as appealing.


----------



## Aliosa_007

I don't like the new "female" bracelets. I think the new endlinks ruin the overall dynamics of the case. I also wish they would've put a thin frame around the date window (and make the 12 bolder if needed to maintain dial balance). As it is right now, it almost looks like something is missing down there. 

I kinda like the horizontal stripes, not because they are horizontal but because (at least in some models) there are 2 levels of thickness which group the wooden boards in groups of 3.


----------



## Leonine

When I first saw this picture, there seemed to be a "horizon" look with water below and sky above, but I am wrong. The light just hits the varying depths of grooves to change the look at differing angles.

Not all doom and gloom to me, but I prefer two models ago best. Can I say, "date window" ?



wkfink said:


> New Aqua Terra's are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single model has a color matched, bespoke date wheel. They're awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

wkfink said:


> Sorry, going to vehemently disagree with you. The Aqua Terra has a better movement, better bracelet, and has better finishing to make it capable equally well with a suit as with shorts and flip flops. Oh, better water resistance and doesn't look like crap without the bracelet, too!


Your vehement disagreement suggests an overly emotional attachment to the AT. I happen to own both an AT (the 8500 version in opaline, my fifth AT) and the 2016 Explorer (my first). That the AT has a better movement is debatable. My Exp gains about a half-second per day, compared to the cal. 8800 in my PO395, which gained about a quarter-second per day. _Both_ watches have freakish accuracy for a mechanical movement (and way better than any cal. 8500-equipped AT I have owned). And, while I think the finishing on the AT is very nice, to say that it is better than the Explorer (or any other Rolex) is just plain silly. As for the bracelets, the AT bracelet is its weakest link (no pun intended), particularly due to that awful butterfly clasp (a very poor choice for a sports watch). The Exp has thinner more comfortable links, has a clasp with three 4mm microadjust settings and their Easylink 5mm extension, plus a fliplock for added security. I've already worn my Explorer snorkeling at Pennekamp, something I would never do with the AT. Finally as to water resistance, comparing the 100m WR rating of the Explorer negatively to the 150m WR rating of the AT smacks of the ludicrous fascination with mega-depth ratings that have ruined most dive watches. In 50 years of diving, I have never come anywhere near 300 feet, so the Explorer more than capably handles any demands I might place on it ... as it would with pretty much every other recreational diver/snorkeler/swimmer on the planet (and neither the AT nor the Exp are dive watches, so we are talking about much more incidental in-water use than a dive watch, so 100m WR rating is overkill for either watch).

That being said, I will say that I really like the new AT. Yes, the new horizontal lines do not look at all like a teak sole on a sailboat (and I've owned several, so I know), but I think it still presents an attractive dial. Perhaps the objection is comparing it so literally to its vertical line predecessor, when it should be considered on its own merits. The case shape, 38mm size, thinner case height (in part because of the new cal. 8800 movement and in part because of the new alveol display back), date at 6:00, conical crown ... all of these things are improvements in my eyes. Yes, it still has the same bracelet and same butterfly clasp, but the watch still can handle pretty much anything one throws at it. At some point I might even score me another blue-dial version ... but not until Jomashop has them down to 30-35% off retail. That way, I only lose about 15-20% of my purchase price in the event of a flip. :roll:

As for the gentleman who just didn't "get" the Explorer, I totally understand that. For 35 years I have resisted getting one, thinking they're odd looking and clunky. But a few years ago I picked up a blue-dial Oyster Perpetual (with the lumed arabic 3-6-9), and had my Rolex watchmaker install 14270 hands on it, making it a de facto 36mm Explorer. I really learned to love the watch then, and it became an almost exclusive daily wearer (I even gave my DJ to my wife ... or, more accurately, did not object when she expropriated it ;-)). When Rolex updated the Exp last year with more proportional hands and lume on the 3-6-9, I sold my OP and picked up the Explorer. I could not be happier. But, like all Explorer owners, I know it is a love-it-or-hate-it proposition. Your not caring for the watch is a common sentiment on WUS.


----------



## wkfink

@iinsic, I think you've just grown curmudgeonly in your old age. Objectively, the Aqua Terra is a better GADA watch. It dresses up better and is far more versatile.

That the movement is better isn't something that can be argued; silicon is demonstrably better than parachrom, and coaxial is demonstrably better than Swiss lever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

No simple black or grey dial without accents for the new one?


----------



## iinsic

wkfink said:


> Objectively, the Aqua Terra is a better GADA watch. It dresses up better and is far more versatile.


I might be old and crotchety, but I know the difference between "objectively" (based on facts; unbiased) and "subjectively," which is what your opinion about the superiority of the AT is (as is my opinion about the Explorer). However, as one who owns both watches and has had several years (and several iterations) to compare them both, I'd say my empirical observations put me closer to "objective" than "subjective." That applies especially to your claim about the movements: My cal. 8500, with its silicon balance spring and coaxial escapement, does not hold a candle to the far more accurate cal. 3132 in my Explorer. The only Omega movement I've owned that is equal to the cal. 3132 is the cal. 8800 master chronometer. At that point, I concede Omega has the edge (although slight).

Thus, if you're saying the _2017_ Aqua Terra is better than the 2016 Explorer, I would agree with you ... except for the AT's inferior bracelet/clasp. That diminishes the GADA credentials for Omega, which could easily be resolved by using the 4666 foldover clasp (or a newer version, such as will be on the 2017 Trilogy). If the new AT had that clasp, I could say with certainty that I will have one in the near future.


----------



## impreziv

Now i really wished i had hung onto my AT Golf ed.
Dont like the new styling of the AT at all!


----------



## All in the timing.

It just seems to me that the average WIS (who invariably have a great eye) always gravitate to watches with simple lines, uncluttered dials but with a subtle and well executed element or focal point. The snowflake dial on the GS for example.

However the new reiteration with its overly complicated teak spacing and coloured seconds overwhelms and over complicates the dial and the conical crown just sits say saying "yes, i am now also a victim of over design and would personally feel more at home on a flieger!"

What is it now? The Aqua Terra Caeli??

They really need to take a note out of Rolex's book and understand if you are closing in on perfection ensure any changes are well researched, subtle and most importantly, necessary.

I shall conclude my diatribe now and hasten to add that i am actually really thankful to those who approve of the changes as i would hate to see one of the greatest watch designs of modern times become a unanimous mockery.

But honestly it really is such a shame, they really did come soooo close to something......... legendary.


----------



## TellingTime

Aesthetically speaking, the AT is a much more interesting watch imo. The Rolex markers and over sized 3,6,9 look unbalanced. It kind of looks like a Rolex stepchild for some reason. Very boring looking watch that doesn't do anything well. 

I think the AT's true competition is the Grand Seiko. With the GS being more formal and the AT being more versatile.


----------



## TellingTime

All in the timing. said:


> They really need to take a note out of Rolex's book and understand if you are closing in on perfection ensure any changes are well researched, subtle and most importantly, necessary.
> 
> I shall conclude my diatribe now and hasten to add that i am actually really thankful to those who approve of the changes as i would hate to see one of the greatest watch designs of modern times become a unanimous mockery.
> 
> But honestly it really is such a shame, they really did come soooo close to something......... legendary.


Omega seems desperate. Like they're trying to find combinations that appeal to everyone at once. Reminds me of Sears. Trying to do everything at once and nothing seems right. Like are you really trying or just bleeding the corpse dry? I guess we shall see. Glad I got in and out when I did though. Frankly, I rather them fail than keep producing these gimmicks every year.


----------



## wkfink

TellingTime said:


> Omega seems desperate. Like they're trying to find combinations that appeal to everyone at once. Reminds me of Sears. Trying to do everything at once and nothing seems right. Like are you really trying or just bleeding the corpse dry? I guess we shall see. Glad I got in and out when I did though. Frankly, I rather them fail than keep producing these gimmicks every year.


That's a funny sentiment considering Omega has outsold Rolex in units since 2013.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken monkey

I'm not a fan of the changes but I'm glad they made them.

I see little value in making the same watch every year and fresh designs, whether I like them or not will mean that some that didn't like them before, might like them now and who knows, maybe the next one will be more my thing.


----------



## All in the timing.

I'm not entirely convinced you can compare the Aqua Terra to the Exp 1. Apart from both being GADA watches that's where the similarities end as they are both very different creatures.

You have to consider that the Exp has a significant 70yr history behind it which Rolex has slowly nurtured and evolved with onus being on staying sensitive to it's original design elements. That may not suit everyone but 10/10 for remaining faithful to it's roots. TBH seeing it's long history within the latest dial has a distinct appeal to me.

The Aqua Terra in comparison is a relative new born and it doesn't look like Omega will be staying even remotely loyal to what made it great in the first instance. 
It looks like it will just be one hell of a flash in the pan creation. Notable for a few years then paling into insignificance. 
The Exp 1 on the other hand has endured, it has stood the test of time and due to Rolex remaining sensitive to it's style cues should still be great in 50yrs time in whichever form Rolex then produces but i bet your ass you will still be able to spot that it's an Exp 1.

The Aqua Terra on the other hand....it's already changing beyond recognition.:-(

No the Exp 1 is a very special watch indeed.

.


----------



## Meetz1444

honestly no that big of a fan of the new models. like i said before in previous posts I hope this leads to a drop in the older models now


----------



## TellingTime

wkfink said:


> That's a funny sentiment considering Omega has outsold Rolex in units since 2013.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's funny about it? Then why not stabilize? Why keep changing? This is jewelry not iPhones.


----------



## wkfink

TellingTime said:


> What's funny about it? Then why not stabilize? Why keep changing? This is jewelry not iPhones.


Why change the Porsche 356? Why change the 911 to 964, 993, 996, etc?

Because there are people brought to the brand that like the new style. Obviously Omega's direction is what people want. If you have the model you like, great. Wear it.

I have a 45.5 Ti PO that I think is perfect. Do I care that it's no longer made? Nope. I have the 8500G blue Aqua Terra. Do I care that it's no longer being made? Nope.

Enjoy what you have and appreciate what the company does. If you like a certain model, buy it. If you have to have it new, make sure to buy it when you see a model you like.

Personally this is the reason I love Omega: they're not content to sit on designs for 30-50 years (other than the Speedmaster). They are constantly evolving.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timenut

I am glad I got my Aqua Terra when I did. Still think this is the best looking.


----------



## All in the timing.

I love the way the crown just hunkers down into the case which then doubles as a crown guard. Just a great design. 

Oh yeah, they've scrapped that as well haven't they.


----------



## Theognosis

The new symmetrical AT is a big improvement over the outgoing toothless version. However, the original 38.5 Skyfall AT with crown guard and date frame that is perfectly aligned with the 2 o'clock and 4 o'clock indices is still the superior version (the 41.5 AT 8500 has a gap between the date frame and the outer ring which makes it less refined).

38.5 8500 AT > New AT = 41.5 8500 AT >>> Outgoing AT


----------



## mesaboogie18

TellingTime said:


> Aesthetically speaking, the AT is a much more interesting watch imo. The Rolex markers and over sized 3,6,9 look unbalanced. It kind of looks like a Rolex stepchild for some reason. Very boring looking watch that doesn't do anything well.
> 
> I think the AT's true competition is the Grand Seiko. With the GS being more formal and the AT being more versatile.


I agree that the Explorer is quite boring. I own the Master Co-Axial AT and a GS SBGV019LE and they're a good duo. The finishing on the AT is very impressive for a mass produced watch, however, it goes without saying that the GS has the finer finish, being a hand assembled piece. At half the price of the AT, the GS is a great value. The craftsmanship is apparent in all the details. I love both and think they are great for any occasion, any time.


----------



## Mathew J

wkfink said:


> That's a funny sentiment considering Omega has outsold Rolex in units since 2013.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


where did you get this info?


----------



## iinsic

Mathew J said:


> where did you get this info?


To quote 007: "Alimentary, Dr. Leiter." ;-)


----------



## TellingTime

wkfink said:


> Why change the Porsche 356? Why change the 911 to 964, 993, 996, etc?
> 
> Because there are people brought to the brand that like the new style. Obviously Omega's direction is what people want. If you have the model you like, great. Wear it.
> 
> I have a 45.5 Ti PO that I think is perfect. Do I care that it's no longer made? Nope. I have the 8500G blue Aqua Terra. Do I care that it's no longer being made? Nope.
> 
> Enjoy what you have and appreciate what the company does. If you like a certain model, buy it. If you have to have it new, make sure to buy it when you see a model you like.
> 
> Personally this is the reason I love Omega: they're not content to sit on designs for 30-50 years (other than the Speedmaster). They are constantly evolving.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This still doesn't address the fact that Omega is making some interesting moves with their lines. Of course if these changes translated into more sales...but I don't see it. You only make subtle changes (if any) when you have a winning formula.


----------



## wkfink

Mathew J said:


> where did you get this info?


Alexander Linz (former Watch-Insider, now WatchAdvisor, an industry insider/expert):

http://www.watch-insider.com/econom...nover-major-watch-brands-switzerland-germany/

And the gap has only widened since then. Again, according to him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

wkfink said:


> Alexander Linz (former Watch-Insider, now WatchAdvisor, an industry insider/expert):
> 
> FIGURES FIGURES FIGURES â€¦ Estimated watches sold and estimated turnover of the major watch brands in Switzerland and Germany (Updated 09.06.2013 & 06.08.2013)
> 
> And the gap has only widened since then. Again, according to him.


And in the first 50 words of that post, he uses the word "estimated" four times. Anyone who cites actual sales figures for Rolex is either a senior executive who is betraying his/her employer, or someone who - like Alexander Linz - is conjuring up a SWAG. A popular expression from my consulting days is apropos here: "In the absence of fact, argument flourishes."

BTW, Linz is no longer affiliated with Watch-Insider.


----------



## ErikS

iinsic said:


> ............Thus, if you're saying the _2017_ Aqua Terra is better than the 2016 Explorer, I would agree with you ... except for the AT's inferior bracelet/clasp. That diminishes the GADA credentials for Omega, which could easily be resolved by using the 4666 foldover clasp (or a newer version, such as will be on the 2017 Trilogy). If the new AT had that clasp, I could say with certainty that I will have one in the near future........


I keep hearing about the AT's bracelet......but in a few years & two iterations I have yet to have an issue. I find it to be better than most other bracelets. When closed it is very thin & since I work with a keyboard all day I really appreciate. Most if not all fold over clasps are too thick & get in my way, a PITA. In addition it also goes under a shirt sleeve very nicely. I find the AT to be the better GADA watch simply because you can dress it down for anything, the Explorer just can quite be dressed up to the level of the AT.............but.........as you mentioned this is all quite subjective 

One of the things that ruins the new AT for me is the clapboard dial. This makes it a bit more casual & take aways some of it's "GADA" chops. And whoever thought colored second hands on a watch of this type was a good idea needs to find another line of work, makes it look clownish.


----------



## avt80

In light of the new ATs, I called my AD yesterday. I gave them my CC over the phone and had them hold a >15000 Gauss bumble-bee model for me.


----------



## 4counters

Possibly the birth of a new legend?


----------



## avt80

4counters said:


> Possibly the birth of a new legend?


I do think that is pretty nice. However, I think the crown and symmetry changes make the new ATs a little less of a casual option. It pushes the AT more in the direction of the Globemaster. I think the previous generation's strength was that is straddled the line between casual and dress watch well. It made it a much more versatile watch.


----------



## Betterthere

ErikS said:


> I keep hearing about the AT's bracelet......but in a few years & two iterations I have yet to have an issue. I find it to be better than most other bracelets. When closed it is very thin & since I work with a keyboard all day I really appreciate. Most if not all fold over clasps are too thick & get in my way, a PITA. In addition it also goes under a shirt sleeve very nicely. I find the AT to be the better GADA watch simply because you can dress it down for anything, the Explorer just can quite be dressed up to the level of the AT.............but.........as you mentioned this is all quite subjective
> 
> One of the things that ruins the new AT for me is the clapboard dial. This makes it a bit more casual & take aways some of it's "GADA" chops. And whoever thought colored second hands on a watch of this type was a good idea needs to find another line of work, makes it look clownish.


Butterfly clasp bracelets are a hit or miss. My AT one fit ok most of the time but weight of the head would lean it forward towards my hand. My Globemaster was a diaster ...too tight or too loose. It lasted 2 weeks. I swore no more bracelets w/o adjustable clasp unless i knew a previous one i owned fit fir example Tudor.
If the bracelet fits, you must wear it.


----------



## Iliyan

4counters said:


> Possibly the birth of a new legend?


Just saw the blue one. Wow, that's terrible. It's a pure sports watch now. The black above is nice looking, but they totally ruined the blue.


----------



## bremat

I like the new date placement. As for horizontal or vertical teak, I like none. 2500 still looks good to me.


----------



## ErikS

Betterthere said:


> Butterfly clasp bracelets are a hit or miss...................


Yeah, that makes sense, that's what I have 3 "1/2" links - so I can get a pretty precise fit (of course that was when you could get them easy from O Frei). Had the same issue w/ 2500 PO - never could get a precise fit. Had 3 & tried everything (including the SS mesh) = no go.



4counters said:


> Possibly the birth of a new legend?.....


Nah, still born. Dial looks like the side of a house = clapboard (and a cheap house at that).


----------



## iinsic

ErikS said:


> Dial looks like the side of a house = clapboard (and a cheap house at that).


Or aluminum siding. ;-)


----------



## Agent Sands

ErikS said:


> Dial looks like the side of a house = clapboard (and a cheap house at that).


I'm not going to be able to get that visual association out of my head.


----------



## wkfink

ErikS said:


> Yeah, that makes sense, that's what I have 3 "1/2" links - so I can get a pretty precise fit (of course that was when you could get them easy from O Frei).


Still really easy to get links for your nearest OB. Order via email or over the phone and get them within a week with free shipping = better than Ofrei.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

ErikS said:


> I keep hearing about the AT's bracelet......but in a few years & two iterations I have yet to have an issue. I find it to be better than most other bracelets. When closed it is very thin & since I work with a keyboard all day I really appreciate. Most if not all fold over clasps are too thick & get in my way, a PITA. In addition it also goes under a shirt sleeve very nicely. I find the AT to be the better GADA watch simply because you can dress it down for anything, the Explorer just can quite be dressed up to the level of the AT.............but.........as you mentioned this is all quite subjective


Sorry, but you've exceeded the Hooey Index with your response. Did you think because you can't see your AT's butterfly clasp that it magically disappears when closed? That is not the case with my AT.

The AT butterfly clasp, when closed, is 7.38mm thick. This compares to the much more svelte Explorer foldover clasp at 6.62mm. So much for "all fold over clasps are too thick."

The AT links are 3.95mm thick at the case, compared to the much more svelte Explorer link at 3.13mm.

The case of the AT is 12.98mm in height, compared to 11.23mm for the Explorer.

Thus, by any rational standard, the Explorer is a better GADA watch if "it also goes under a shirt sleeve very nicely" is a meaningful standard ... something it is far better designed for than the thicker/bulkier AT. And, as a writer, I also spend a lot of time working on a keyboard. I find the Explorer far more comfortable to wear than the AT, but I find neither interferes with comfortable working for long stretches. Certainly not "a PITA."

Personally, I think the Explorer is not as dressy as the AT, so it might not look as good with a dressy suit as the AT (which is one reason I have the AT and the DJ). But with swim trunks/shorts/casual slacks/blazer & flannels? It is ideal. And the Explorer will look far better with a business suit than any of the clunky dive watches and chronographs that most wear these days, so what is or is not appropriate for wear with a business suit really isn't meaningful any more.

But defending an AT (or any Omega, frankly) as having thinner proportions than a Rolex is a fool's errand.


----------



## mykii

iinsic said:


> But defending an AT (or any Omega, frankly) as having thinner proportions than a Rolex is a fool's errand.


Haven't you heard? Rolex is going bigger this year! Bigger is better! Therefore, the AT is better than the Explorer 1 by your own metrics! .

Sarcasm aside, I think both the AT and Explorer are great GADA watches and that you can't really go wrong with either. One should therefore go with whatever aesthetic speaks to them more. However, I am of the opinion that the 36mm Explorer was the best variant, and I wish that was still produced. I'm also happy to have an AT in the closet after seeing the new 2017 AT variants as well. Although some would disagree, I think the best of both models are now in the past.


----------



## dachigga69

doesnt give me any reason to upgrade my current, what was wrong with the original dials


----------



## 8100 RPM

While I find the new Aqua Terra design to be inoffensive, I prefer the the previous generation with the vertical lines. I might have pick-up a NOS or slightly used one after the 2017 models hit the market.


----------



## mykii

8100 RPM said:


> While I find the new Aqua Terra design to be inoffensive, I prefer the the previous generation with the vertical lines. I might have pick-up a NOS or slightly used one after the 2017 models hit the market.


It will be interesting what will happen to the pricing of the 8500 ATs more long-term now. I have noticed a resurgence in the demand and pricing of the older 2500 generation in recent years, but now that the vertical teak is gone I could foresee demand for those going up.

You know, classic pop psych. People want what they can't have anymore etc. I certainly find myself looking at out of production models often that I was not previously interested in, knowing that sooner than later they will become exceedingly difficult to find.


----------



## Muddy250

iinsic said:


> As for the gentleman who just didn't "get" the Explorer, I totally understand that. For 35 years I have resisted getting one, thinking they're odd looking and clunky. But a few years ago I picked up a blue-dial Oyster Perpetual (with the lumed arabic 3-6-9), and had my Rolex watchmaker install 14270 hands on it, making it a de facto 36mm Explorer. I really learned to love the watch then, and it became an almost exclusive daily wearer (I even gave my DJ to my wife ... or, more accurately, did not object when she expropriated it ;-)). When Rolex updated the Exp last year with more proportional hands and lume on the 3-6-9, I sold my OP and picked up the Explorer. I could not be happier. But, like all Explorer owners, I know it is a love-it-or-hate-it proposition. Your not caring for the watch is a common sentiment on WUS.


A little OT but I have been giving a lot of consideration to the explorer and was convinced I would add one but the last few weeks has seen me change my mind in favour of a DJ, blue dial, stick markers, fluted bezel and an oyster bracelet. Never thought I'd be thinking along these lines but it's become something of an obsession, it's probably an age thing ... 
Going to have to go a try some on to see which size I prefer but am thinking 36mm. Won't be chopping the opaline AT in tho, I still love that vertical teak deck, the new one would make me seasick standing sideways on like that ;-)


----------



## wkfink

Muddy250 said:


> A little OT but I have been giving a lot of consideration to the explorer and was convinced I would add one but the last few weeks has seen me change my mind in favour of a DJ, blue dial, stick markers, fluted bezel and an oyster bracelet. Never thought I'd be thinking along these lines but it's become something of an obsession, it's probably an age thing ...
> Going to have to go a try some on to see which size I prefer but am thinking 36mm. Won't be chopping the opaline AT in tho, I still love that vertical teak deck, the new one would make me seasick standing sideways on like that ;-)


Having looked at the DJ/DJII (white dial, stick markers, fluted bezel), I'm going with the Globemaster in the fall. It's a better size for me than either DJ, as the DJII feels a little too big and the DJ feels a little to small.

Might want to check it out, the blue dial is great, and I personally prefer the coin-edge bezel over the softer fluting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

Muddy250 said:


> the last few weeks has seen me change my mind in favour of a DJ, blue dial, stick markers, fluted bezel and an oyster bracelet.


An excellent choice! I really came down to the last instant choosing between the Explorer and that exact DJ. I love the blue dial/stick markers. It is one of Rolex's best combos.


----------



## Muddy250

wkfink said:


> Having looked at the DJ/DJII (white dial, stick markers, fluted bezel), I'm going with the Globemaster in the fall. It's a better size for me than either DJ, as the DJII feels a little too big and the DJ feels a little to small.
> 
> Might want to check it out, the blue dial is great, and I personally prefer the coin-edge bezel over the softer fluting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I've tried the blue 39 and it's very nice with the pie pan. Still in DJ territory tho ;-)


----------



## scheissestadt

iinsic said:


> Sorry, but you've exceeded the Hooey Index with your response. Did you think because you can't see your AT's butterfly clasp that it magically disappears when closed? That is not the case with my AT.
> 
> The AT butterfly clasp, when closed, is 7.38mm thick. This compares to the much more svelte Explorer foldover clasp at 6.62mm. So much for "all fold over clasps are too thick."
> 
> The AT links are 3.95mm thick at the case, compared to the much more svelte Explorer link at 3.13mm.
> 
> The case of the AT is 12.98mm in height, compared to 11.23mm for the Explorer.
> 
> Thus, by any rational standard, the Explorer is a better GADA watch if "it also goes under a shirt sleeve very nicely" is a meaningful standard ... something it is far better designed for than the thicker/bulkier AT. And, as a writer, I also spend a lot of time working on a keyboard. I find the Explorer far more comfortable to wear than the AT, but I find neither interferes with comfortable working for long stretches. Certainly not "a PITA."
> 
> Personally, I think the Explorer is not as dressy as the AT, so it might not look as good with a dressy suit as the AT (which is one reason I have the AT and the DJ). But with swim trunks/shorts/casual slacks/blazer & flannels? It is ideal. And the Explorer will look far better with a business suit than any of the clunky dive watches and chronographs that most wear these days, so what is or is not appropriate for wear with a business suit really isn't meaningful any more.
> 
> But defending an AT (or any Omega, frankly) as having thinner proportions than a Rolex is a fool's errand.


The AT clasp is 7+mm only at the thickest part, which is a small percentage of the clasp's length. The rest is at most 5mm. Also, I don't have them side-by-side like you do but the AT clasp looks narrower since it doesn't go beyond the main band profile.

Now, it is perfectly legitimate to measure by the thickest part, but it's also perfectly legitimate to assess the entire mass, which on the AT is smaller. Whichever is more important to you is subjective. The thickest part of the AT is a smooth hump that presses into the inner wrist--for me this is comfortable as it just fits between tendons, thereby making the clasp effectively 5mm thick, but I could see how it could be uncomfortable for others.


----------



## Muddy250

iinsic said:


> An excellent choice! I really came down to the last instant choosing between the Explorer and that exact DJ. I love the blue dial/stick markers. It is one of Rolex's best combos.


 What's your take on the sizes? 41/36? 36 is gonna feel small initially but I have a feeling it might the way to go. Tried a 34mm gold vintage omega last week in London and it looked great.


----------



## Morrisdog

Last year I bought an OP. The microadjustments and overall feel of the bracelet was an important factor. I also don't like the stubby hour hand in the AT. You pay a fair bit more for the Rolex when you consider the omega discounting so it all comes down to what you like . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18

Wore my AT today. Love the vertical teak lines.


----------



## iinsic

Muddy250 said:


> What's your take on the sizes? 41/36? 36 is gonna feel small initially but I have a feeling it might the way to go. Tried a 34mm gold vintage omega last week in London and it looked great.


I've had both. My DJII was one of the first, with a cream dial and stick markers. It was gorgeous ... but far too big for my 7¾" wrist (and I always thought the bezel was proportionately too big for the watch). It didn't last too long, but not because I was biased against larger watches. I was still in my "wrist frisbee madness" phase. I bought a DSSD shortly after I flipped the DJII.

Later, when I flipped my Daytona for a black stick 116233, I was delighted with the size. The weight, proportions and size all seemed perfect in the 36mm model. Of course, my wife wears the 116233 now, which is why I was considering getting a 116234 with a blue stick dial. In the end I went with the Explorer, but would have been just as happy with the DJ. If I ever flip the AT, that is what will replace it.


----------



## sengvin

Ill will be happy with mine


----------



## exarkun12

The day date is awesome! I'm keen to see when omega will release the day date with the new teak dial


----------



## Mathew J

wkfink said:


> Alexander Linz (former Watch-Insider, now WatchAdvisor, an industry insider/expert):
> 
> FIGURES FIGURES FIGURES &#8230; Estimated watches sold and estimated turnover of the major watch brands in Switzerland and Germany (Updated 09.06.2013 & 06.08.2013)
> 
> And the gap has only widened since then. Again, according to him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As the other poster said this is a complete guess it seems, beyond that Omega is on some models considerably less expensive than Rolex, if their top seller is the Bond SMP then I could see it as from a price perspective that is more of a competitor to Tudor.


----------



## Mathew J

iinsic said:


> An excellent choice! I really came down to the last instant choosing between the Explorer and that exact DJ. I love the blue dial/stick markers. It is one of Rolex's best combos.


I am looking at this only with the jubilee or the silver dial.


----------



## iinsic

Mathew J said:


> I am looking at this only with the jubilee or the silver dial.


I'm kinda torn on that. If it was a two-tone, it would be a no-brainer: Jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel. But for a 116234, I'm not sure whether I wouldn't prefer the much greater adjustability of the Oysterclasp, with its three 4mm microadjusts and the Easylink. Still, I do loves me some Jubilee. Like I said ... torn. :think:


----------



## All in the timing.

Meanwhile, at the 2017 Aqua Terra design team's headquarters.......


----------



## ErikS

iinsic said:


> Sorry, but you've exceeded the Hooey Index with your response..........


 Hooey, um, sure whatever. Guess you missed the "subjective"? The only part that was a direct comparison with an Explorer was a mention of dress/casual. The rest was just a discussion of the butterfly clasp, which many don't like....I do. I said "most, if not all" (again subjective) = not a direct comparison, just my experience with foldover clasps in general - most are pretty thick. My only real point was I have no problems with it, works for me.

They may list 7.38 but the thickest portion I measure is 7.45mm.....but that's only for approx 7mm in the very center, after that it becomes 5mm = pretty thin. But I'd agree, slimness wouldn't factor into the "GADA" ability, that would be (for me, subjective) it's range of situations as I mentioned previously.

Now if I was doing a direct comparison with the Explorer that would be easy - the AT looks better, has a better moment, and is a better overall value.


----------



## TellingTime

All in the timing. said:


> Meanwhile, at the 2017 Aqua Terra design team's headquarters.......
> 
> View attachment 11306914


Meanwhile at the Rolex DJ headquarters.


----------



## iinsic

ErikS said:


> the AT looks better, has a better moment, and is a better overall value.


I think, after four iterations in only a decade, that the AT's "moment" has passed. But at least there are many different models for us all to choose as our preference for "looks better" (for me, it is the 2503.33 or the original Skyfall ... both definitely look better than an Explorer).


----------



## Sublime

I like vertical lines better than horizontal, but overall it looks good to me. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## mark.wilo13

Does anybody know if the new models get the micro adjustment on the bracelet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toychaser

I actually like the updates..but would have to see it in person.


----------



## Collectionist

Michael Day said:


> Sorry but GADA belongs to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No. It belongs to...








More shockproof, GMT hour hand, date, precision and well... it's a long list.


----------



## mjrchabot

Do we ever think Omega will release a 36mm AT? Just pure curiosity ... with Tudor launching the BB36 and other major brands producing 36mm watches .. will they delight those of us who admire nostalgia? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkfink

mjrchabot said:


> Do we ever think Omega will release a 36mm AT? Just pure curiosity ... with Tudor launching the BB36 and other major brands producing 36mm watches .. will they delight those of us who admire nostalgia?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New midsize Aqua Terra is a true 38, and the case is thinner at 12.26mm (about half a mm thinner than previous gen where the 41 was bumped up above 13mm).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

Good to know! Thank you for the info .. I loved my Skyfall AT, one of the watches I regret flipping. I found the dimensions ideal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkfink

mjrchabot said:


> Good to know! Thank you for the info .. I loved my Skyfall AT, one of the watches I regret flipping. I found the dimensions ideal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found this on IG:










I think this will be the new classic Aqua Terra. This and the black dial model look quite amazing, and the white dial/black index/orange second hand looks great as a sportier AT.

Edit: I should note, that's a perfectly matched date wheel, if it doesn't come across in the pic. Grey disk, blue numeral.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobTheBuilder

wkfink said:


> I found this on IG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this will be the new classic Aqua Terra. This and the black dial model look quite amazing, and the white dial/black index/orange second hand looks great as a sportier AT.
> 
> Edit: I should note, that's a perfectly matched date wheel, if it doesn't come across in the pic. Grey disk, blue numeral.


To be honest, if it wasn't for the alternating line thicknesses making the dial way too busy, I think I would have gone for it...

Bob


----------



## wkfink

BobTheBuilder said:


> To be honest, if it wasn't for the alternating line thicknesses making the dial way too busy, I think I would have gone for it...
> 
> Bob


Lighting tends to make even the best looking watches look like garbage. It'll be interesting to see that watch in the hands of someone that isn't using a cell phone camera. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi

All in the timing. said:


> Meanwhile, at the 2017 Aqua Terra design team's headquarters.......
> 
> View attachment 11306914


I prefer my door at three o'clock.

And with no trim around the door frame.


----------



## BobTheBuilder

wkfink said:


> Lighting tends to make even the best looking watches look like garbage. It'll be interesting to see that watch in the hands of someone that isn't using a cell phone camera.


Fair enough. Unfortunately now it's a mental thing, and I can't help but keep noticing it in every picture that get's posted.

Bob


----------



## GTTIME

wkfink said:


> I found this on IG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this will be the new classic Aqua Terra. This and the black dial model look quite amazing, and the white dial/black index/orange second hand looks great as a sportier AT.
> 
> Edit: I should note, that's a perfectly matched date wheel, if it doesn't come across in the pic. Grey disk, blue numeral.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a winner!


----------



## 4counters

wkfink said:


> I found this on IG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this will be the new classic Aqua Terra. This and the black dial model look quite amazing, and the white dial/black index/orange second hand looks great as a sportier AT.
> 
> Edit: I should note, that's a perfectly matched date wheel, if it doesn't come across in the pic. Grey disk, blue numeral.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooo yes, I do like that.


----------



## Mathew J

iinsic said:


> I'm kinda torn on that. If it was a two-tone, it would be a no-brainer: Jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel. But for a 116234, I'm not sure whether I wouldn't prefer the much greater adjustability of the Oysterclasp, with its three 4mm microadjusts and the Easylink. Still, I do loves me some Jubilee. Like I said ... torn. :think:


you could wait for the 41mm, then you get jubilee with the easylink. I just love the hidden clasp on the jubilee and I think it is the datejust bracelet which is why I will get that one.


----------



## Mathew J

wkfink said:


> I found this on IG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this will be the new classic Aqua Terra. This and the black dial model look quite amazing, and the white dial/black index/orange second hand looks great as a sportier AT.
> 
> Edit: I should note, that's a perfectly matched date wheel, if it doesn't come across in the pic. Grey disk, blue numeral.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meh, I still don't like the stripes, and the date wheel doesn't seem that color matched, maybe it is the lighting.


----------



## ttmaxti

The color matched date wheel, and lines on the dial are nice updates - they probably didn't need to flip to horizontal lines though, and the 6 o'clock date doesn't do anything for me. The new case shape is a nice aesthetic change imo. Should be good competition for the Datejust, but no longer a gada watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

BobTheBuilder said:


> To be honest, if it wasn't for the alternating line thicknesses making the dial way too busy, I think I would have gone for it...
> 
> Bob


My thoughts exactly .. I'm trying to look past the lines and like the new design.

I'm not sure if it's just my eyes or an illusion, but the lines just seem "off" to me.

Love that colour scheme though! That's the 38mm model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbskevin

Like the new date window but the horizontal lines are a bit ****e 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramblin man

The Skyfall AT represented the peak of the AT line, to me anyway.


----------



## All in the timing.

I'm not gonna argue that indeed that looks like a very nice watch BUT it's not how "nice" a watch looks, it's the feeling they evoke when you strap it on your wrist.

When i first laid eyes on the Skyfall it evoked a feeling of awe and wonder, the way the light danced off the blue dial creating rich shades throughout it's entire spectrum, the way the case appeared tool with those subtle muscular lines but at a glance cut a formal & svelte presence. 

I knew i had to have it and as soon as that butterfly clasp snapped into place and i rotated my wrist to let the sunlight dance over it's case and dial quite simply................ 

I FELT BOSS.

That's how a great watch should make you feel. That's how i judge and shape my collection.

The latest reiteration looks ok and yes it's a nice watch against all the other mortal pieces out there but would it would make me feel like a man of prowess,insight and distinction when adorned to my wrist??

I just don't see it. I feel nothing. It screams fashion not fable.

This quite simply can't hold a candle to the Skyfall

I just see this as it's foolish juvenile sibling

I shall forever see this version as..........




The Shortfall.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Nothing to add, only a pic to support it...


----------



## RDK

And still, I think the vertical teak dial looked better.
Even in a crappy cell phone pic 😉


















Should have bought the automatic version instead of the quartz one, while they were still available.


----------



## TellingTime

Mathew J said:


> Meh, I still don't like the stripes, and the date wheel doesn't seem that color matched, maybe it is the lighting.


This watch is best viewed in the dark. :-d

I don't wear suits much, but when I do, I wouldn't choose blue markers.


----------



## wkfink

TellingTime said:


> I don't wear suits much, but when I do, I wouldn't choose blue markers.


What a ridiculous thing to say. Care to share your reasoning?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laoshun78

trying to catch those patek nautilus lovers in capturing the horizontal lines, I don't mind the 6 oclock positioning of the date.


----------



## ac921ol

2500 wins for me, after this new version the 8500 has grown on me, but I have wanted the 2500 for YEARS, and when I finally got one. BOOM, might still get an 8500 but that's as far as I'll go until another model pops up that sticks to me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TellingTime

wkfink said:


> What a ridiculous thing to say. Care to share your reasoning?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You would know. ;-) Because I think it looks cheeeezy. Blue hands and markers look cheeeezy to me. :-d


----------



## iinsic

TellingTime said:


> Blue hands and markers look cheeeezy to me. :-d


Not here:









or here:


----------



## TellingTime

ac921ol said:


> 2500 wins for me, after this new version *the 8500 has grown on me*, but I have wanted the 2500 for YEARS, and when I finally got one. BOOM, might still get an 8500 but that's as far as I'll go until another model pops up that sticks to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's because it's Omega's home run. The AT 8500 was their best foot forward. The AT 8500 is the watch they launched into golf. So they wanted to make a splash. They spent a lot on commercial and endorsements to promote the AT 8500. So it had to be worthy of the hype. All this has been forgotten with these subsequent releases.


----------



## Mathew J

iinsic said:


> Not here:
> 
> View attachment 11322722
> 
> 
> or here:
> View attachment 11322730


Something about this white/cream dial with the blue looks nicer than the grey with the blue


----------



## wkfink

Mathew J said:


> Something about this white/cream dial with the blue looks nicer than the grey with the blue


I like both:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikS

All in the timing. said:


> ...........The Shortfall.


LMAO, darn near ruined a keyboard. Great name, I had been calling it the "Levittown" after the cheap clapboard siding dial but shortfall is so much better.


----------



## bluedialer

It needed a change. May not be to everyone's liking, but a change was needed. Because since Master Co-ax came out, the dial has basically been the previous dial but without the beautiful date frame. I have more or less ignored the AT line since the Masters came out because that's all they are - a lesser looking version of my beloved original Skyfall AT, plus the added unnecessary amount of mag resistance. At least now the new ones will be significantly different looking, and have a better chance to be thought of by some individuals as nicer than the original 8500s.

The painted plasticky looking colored seconds hands though.... They need to cease to exist.


----------



## joseph80

wkfink said:


> I found this on IG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this will be the new classic Aqua Terra. This and the black dial model look quite amazing, and the white dial/black index/orange second hand looks great as a sportier AT.
> 
> Edit: I should note, that's a perfectly matched date wheel, if it doesn't come across in the pic. Grey disk, blue numeral.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just think of how much nicer this could have looked with a smooth sunburst grey dial!


----------



## TellingTime

It doesn't make any sense to do such major updates when you just invested a lot of money getting the face of the AT8500 out there with endorsements and commercials. Unless of course it was a terrible seller. But that wasn't the case. So here they invest a lot of money to just get a small sliver of the golf market and they change everything about it?


----------



## carlowus

Michael Day said:


> Sorry but GADA belongs to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The Explorer has always been one of my favorite watches, however this version could use a slightly bigger hour hand and a longer minute hand in my opinion. I think it would look better if the minute hand reached the markers. Also lume on the 3-6-9 would make it perfect. My opinion and taste of course... ;-)

As for the Omega AT while it is nice, I actually prefer the older version and in fact my favorite is actually the Rail Master.


----------



## dinexus

I can't remember if I've already said it, but the title of this thread is woefully melodramatic. I can understand a little bitterness to past owners about the design upheaval, but with the exception of the teak running in the opposite direction which is a more subjective preference, I think all the changes are largely improvements.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

I am with dinexus here. The older ones look great, in their own way.
The new one still looks sporty, but more because of the onion-style crown giving it that pilot watch look.
Sure the second hand is baby-blue. So change it to a contracting yellow, red, or orange and you've got a splash of something different.
Let's wait and see how they shake out and if they sell.


----------



## iinsic

carlowus said:


> The Explorer has always been one of my favorite watches, however this version could use a slightly bigger hour hand and a longer minute hand in my opinion. I think it would look better if the minute hand reached the markers. Also lume on the 3-6-9 would make it perfect. My opinion and taste of course... ;-)


Ummm ... I'm guessing you're referring to the 2016 Explorer update, which did all of these things. :-s


----------



## SJMuller

I may be biased, but this is still hard to beat...


----------



## All in the timing.

Yep and just for the hell of it another shot of that blue, oh lord that blue. Even Little boy blue never knew a blue so true.:-d


----------



## Engi

I'm sooo happy that last Wednesday, exaclty the day that the new AT have been presented at Basel, I collected my NOS AT in 38,5 mm, exactly like the one in the picture here below ... 

IMHO it's the best AT !


----------



## MZhammer

iinsic said:


> I think, after four iterations in only a decade, that the AT's "moment" has passed. But at least there are many different models for us all to choose as our preference for "looks better" (for me, it is the 2503.33 or the original Skyfall ... both definitely look better than an Explorer).





carlowus said:


> ... I actually prefer the older version and in fact my favorite is actually the Rail Master.


We're in the same boat. I like the 2500 Railmaster better better than modern Explorers (technically its an AT line)... although give me a 1016 and I'd be kicking this out of bed in an instant. I bought it specifically to be my WR, Modernly durable 1016 replacement. It might even replace my Pepsi as my defacto camping/hunting/hiking watch - _my _explorer, if you will...

And, for the record, I think calling the AT a "Legend" is a laughable stretch. The watch has been around since what, 2003? A legend is the Cartier Tank, the Rolex Submariner, the Omega Speedmaster Professional, the Blancpain FF... Watches with history and greatness behind them. No offense to the finely made AT but a _Legend_ needs to have a legend behind it...


----------



## iinsic

MZhammer said:


> And, for the record, I think calling the AT a "Legend" is a laughable stretch. The watch has been around since what, 2003? A legend is the Cartier Tank, the Rolex Submariner, the Omega Speedmaster Professional, the Blancpain FF... Watches with history and greatness behind them. No offense to the finely made AT but a _Legend_ needs to have a legend behind it...


In the case of the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms, that's a legend in search of a watch. :roll:


----------



## loloe313

The AquaTerra has been growing on me in recent days. I definitely liked it for the vertical strips. So the new horizontal line design looks quite plain to me.
I do understand we all have different taste.


----------



## Crate410

mjrchabot said:


> THIS was the climax of the AT lineup. I regret ever selling my Skyfall AT.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. 100% agree. The 8500 versions (amI off?) looked amazing and my stupid head told me not to get one cause of the butterfly clasp.

Then the current ones came out and I was sad.

Now with the 2017 ones I am down right horrified!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TellingTime

I wonder if this means Omega is thinking about getting out of golf already. Or are they actually going to try and promote this ...thing.


----------



## drbojangles

Oh man! I like the date placement but the stripes are a big step backwards...


----------



## Ausman600

The new dial reminds me of a garage door...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikS

Ausman600 said:


> The new dial reminds me of a garage door...


_*That's*_ the name for the new version "Shortfall Gargage door"


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

ErikS said:


> _*That's*_ the name for the new version "Shortfall Gargage door"


Watch out Nautilus, there's a new garage door in town!


----------



## rfortson

I'm not sold on the horizontal lines, but the date at 6:00 is always nice in my book. I'd prefer the framed date window, but you can't have everything.


----------



## rfortson

Engi said:


> I'm sooo happy that last Wednesday, exaclty the day that the new AT have been presented at Basel, I collected my NOS AT in 38,5 mm, exactly like the one in the picture here below ...
> 
> IMHO it's the best AT !


Close. Actually, this one is the best.


----------



## Engi

rfortson said:


> Close. Actually, this one is the best.


I fully agree !


----------



## blackberrycubed

In my eyes, all new aqua terra with horizontal lines are a fail. I get a headache looking at those lines....


----------



## joseph80

Ausman600 said:


> The new dial reminds me of a garage door...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hahaha. That's too funny. The AT garage door. Maybe the dial will open up in the next Bond film lol.


----------



## All in the timing.

I agree, it is far from a legend, just headline grabbing. More like a legend in the making or could been given another 20 years of subtle design tweaking.

But for now IMHO it shall forever be known as Omega's biggest screw up.

Anyhoo news just in, "Design agreed for the 2020 Aqua Terra"........


----------



## knezz

I think new AT can still surprise us , just like new re Railmaster. Looked bad on initial photos improved a lot on later stage and bow growing in lot of fellas. Maybe garage dial will grow in us ?


----------



## iinsic

knezz said:


> I think new AT can still surprise us , just like new re Railmaster. Looked bad on initial photos improved a lot on later stage and bow growing in lot of fellas. Maybe garage dial will grow in us ?


----------



## Engi

I still definitely prefer this ...


----------



## Engi

It's more or less the difference between this ...










... and this ...


----------



## Makhdoom

carlowus said:


> The Explorer has always been one of my favorite watches, however this version could use a slightly bigger hour hand and a longer minute hand in my opinion. I think it would look better if the minute hand reached the markers. Also lume on the 3-6-9 would make it perfect. My opinion and taste of course... ;-)
> 
> As for the Omega AT while it is nice, I actually prefer the older version and in fact my favorite is actually the Rail Master.


The explorer from 2016 has all that you ask for, and strangely Rolex gave it the same ref no. Making the one shown here much less desirable.


----------



## Theognosis

The "legend" died when the frame left.


----------



## Chumulet

My legend ALIVE!
2012 original look:
gold date
all brushed bracelet
white dile
I love it!


----------



## iinsic

Chumulet said:


> white dile


*white dile* [_*wahyt*-dahyl_]

noun
1. an albino crocodile

2. a colloquial description of an opaline silver watch dial


----------



## watchvaultnyc

IMHO slimmer case is better. My fave up to now were the 2500 ATs. Maybe the new ones will spark my fancy again


----------



## JodyH

Omega... you had one job, just one simple little job to do.
Put the polished date window frame onto the Master Co-Axial Skyfall.
Drop the mic and walk off stage.
But you went and screwed it all up.


----------



## MFB71

I may be in the minority but I actually prefer the lack of frame. I have had both versions.


----------



## 4counters

MFB71 said:


> I may be in the minority but I actually prefer the lack of frame. I have had both versions.


 I agree.


----------



## knezz

White date wheel would balance dial better


----------



## TellingTime

JodyH said:


> Omega... you had one job, just one simple little job to do.
> Put the polished date window frame onto the Master Co-Axial Skyfall.
> Drop the mic and walk off stage.
> But you went and screwed it all up.


So very very true. And add PCL and non PCL options.


----------



## Radharc

As the owner of a grey, 41.5, date-at-3-with-border AT8500 which is still my favorite watch: They can screw up the new ATs as much as they like -- just makes my watch more special!

That said, I am ambivalent about vertical vs. horizontal, and I like the date at 6. Oddly, the thing that bugs me the most about the new version is the lack of crown guards. I thought they gave the AT a nice sporty aspect, and I like the semi-recessed crown both functionally and aesthetically. The new ones look so odd without it.


----------



## Sublime

Chumulet said:


> My legend ALIVE!
> 2012 original look:
> gold date
> all brushed bracelet
> white dile
> I love it!


Gold date? Huh?

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii

MFB71 said:


> I may be in the minority but I actually prefer the lack of frame. I have had both versions.


I _have_ both versions and I agree. I'm actually in the process of selling my 8500 w/ the date window, and am keeping my version w/o it, because of my preference.


----------



## colonelpurple

Its just you .....


----------



## Greg Bell

Well, I was going to sell my AT to get a Speedy but now I think I will keep my AT. I prefer the old look but the new one isn't bad, just a little plainer.


----------



## Henry.P

wkfink said:


> There's still a pattern on the dial. Three smaller "planks" make up a larger "plank". It's very apparent in the Sedna Aqua Terra I posted earlier as opposed to the renders. The smaller ones are shallow grooves, the larger ones are deeper.
> 
> I think it will look excellent, personally. I can't wait to see the silver dial, blue index on bracelet, in person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks confused.


----------



## mjrchabot

I just think the new ATs look dull and uninteresting ..

Man, I wish I still had my Skyfall AT8500 right about now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan

Iliyan said:


> Just saw the blue one. Wow, that's terrible. It's a pure sports watch now. The black above is nice looking, but they totally ruined the blue.


Wow. A big NO from me.


----------



## BigSeikoFan

wkfink said:


> I found this on IG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this will be the new classic Aqua Terra. This and the black dial model look quite amazing, and the white dial/black index/orange second hand looks great as a sportier AT.
> 
> Edit: I should note, that's a perfectly matched date wheel, if it doesn't come across in the pic. Grey disk, blue numeral.


Ok, this is closer. Like the hour markers and hands but those horizontal stripes will still take some major getting-used-to...


----------



## wkfink

BigSeikoFan said:


> Ok, this is closer. Like the hour markers and hands but those horizontal stripes will still take some major getting-used-to...


I think it also depends on the lighting. I personally thought the blue dial was going to be awful until I saw this shot:










Same guy also shot the white dial, which I think is my new fav:










They're growing on me. I am starting to really appreciate the new case shape and dial. Not sure about the crown, but I think these will be a test of "in the metal". We all know pictures of Omega watches are all crap anyway.

They all look better in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikS

wkfink said:


> I think it also depends on the lighting. I personally thought the blue dial was going to be awful until I saw this shot:.............


Wow, that's seriously ugly, I didn't think it was that bad until I saw that shot - looks like a cheap $2 roller door.


----------



## EightEyes

I'm very pleased to have my 8500MC (PCLs, no date frame), and this version makes me feel all the better about this purchase! I much prefer the date at 3, and the vertical stripes, in particular. 

However, I bet we all start to get used to, and warm up to, this version, and it'll have its ardent fans who are upset that the NEXT version "ruins" the design of the watch. The white dial with dark markers and orange second hand is a beauty, and I think I actually like the more symmetrical case design.

There's also more here that's the same than its different, so I feel we may be overreacting a little, even if the changes on the whole aren't improvements.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

ErikS said:


> Wow, that's seriously ugly, I didn't think it was that bad until I saw that shot - looks like a cheap $2 roller door.


Which is why it has heretofore been dubbed the AT Shortfall with "garage door" dial. :-d


----------



## wkfink

EightEyes said:


> I'm very pleased to have my 8500MC (PCLs, no date frame), and this version makes me feel all the better about this purchase! I much prefer the date at 3, and the vertical stripes, in particular.
> 
> However, I bet we all start to get used to, and warm up to, this version, and it'll have its ardent fans who are upset that the NEXT version "ruins" the design of the watch. The white dial with dark markers and orange second hand is a beauty, and I think I actually like the more symmetrical case design.
> 
> There's also more here that's the same than its different, so I feel we may be overreacting a little, even if the changes on the whole aren't improvements.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


It's almost like we went through this a few years ago when the second gen Aqua Terra was introduced... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scheissestadt

ErikS said:


> Wow, that's seriously ugly, I didn't think it was that bad until I saw that shot - looks like a cheap $2 roller door.


Yeah, something about the two different thicknesses makes the darker metallic dials look messy, even sort of greasy.


----------



## pianomankd

Keep saying they are ugly and that you're not buying it. It will hopefully help the price discount at GDs and help me get one ;-)


----------



## CantonCanuck

Here's my thoughts on all the changes:

Horizontal teak concept: Big miss. Yuk!
Symmetrical case without crown guards: Neutral. I think it works really well on the non-LE Railmanster.
Repositioned date aperture: Winner! It's not just that they moved it to a better location. Look closely, and you'll see that they've added beveled edges. This to me is the best of both worlds. I like the framed opening, though not quite as much as this. But I loath the next version, which looks unfinished, almost like someone punched a raw hole out of the dial on an aftermarket basis.


----------



## csu87

not a fan of the horizontal lines, but im not sure if i was a fan of the vertical either. 

But you cant go wrong with a slimmer case. The AT always seemed so bulky to me for what it is.


----------



## iinsic

csu87 said:


> But you cant go wrong with a slimmer case. The AT always seemed so bulky to me for what it is.


Indeed. The AT case height is 13mm. The case height of the JLC Master Chronograph is 12.6mm. A chrono case thinner than a three-hander!

P.S.-I'm sure someone will "explain" that to me as being the difference between the 50m WR rating of the JLC and the 150m WR rating of the AT, to which I retort: "Bull hockey!" A 50m WR rating meets all of my everyday needs, including swimming and snorkeling. And I know that JLC takes their WR rating very seriously ... it is part of their vaunted "1000 hours" of testing. Plus my watchmaker confirmed that my JLC Hometime was indeed WR to 50m. Any watch I buy is tested before getting wet, but I'd never worry about taking a 50m-rated JLC into the water post-testing.


----------



## wkfink

iinsic said:


> Indeed. The AT case height is 13mm. The case height of the JLC Master Chronograph is 12.6mm. A chrono case thinner than a three-hander!
> 
> P.S.-I'm sure someone will "explain" that to me as being the difference between the 50m WR rating of the JLC and the 150m WR rating of the AT, to which I retort: "Bull hockey!" A 50m WR rating meets all of my everyday needs, including swimming and snorkeling. And I know that JLC takes their WR rating very seriously ... it is part of their vaunted "1000 hours" of testing. Plus my watchmaker confirmed that my JLC Hometime was indeed WR to 50m. Any watch I buy is tested before getting wet, but I'd never worry about taking a 50m-rated JLC into the water post-testing.


Based on my experiences with JLCs, their 1000 hour testing isn't that great. Still get tons of rotor noise, their watches aren't very accurate, and their finish is a little meh until you get into the higher complications. Lots of stamped and transferred dials, brass, etc.

Then again knowing your preferences, stick with JLC. It'll keep you from whining about Omega for a couple days (maybe).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jas1978

I have always found the Aqua Terra line interesting. I did not like the way they put the date on the 3 position, though. Something just didn't seem right. Then I happened upon the day/date version and thought it was perfect for me. I like the symmetry and balance of the watch. The day on top and the date on bottom. I especially like the small marker at the 6 position. I think that is what I felt was missing from the ones with the date at the 3 position. I do wish the hands were a bit bigger and with more lume.


----------



## dachigga69

date on the right is the way to go. biggest plus is that the bezel keeps its shine even 3 years later through all kinds of weather


----------



## Chumulet

Sublime said:


> Gold date? Huh?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


As you know all elements on a dial in ATs is white gold, including date window on ATs 2012.


----------



## Radharc

wkfink said:


> Then again knowing your preferences, stick with JLC. It'll keep you from whining about Omega for a couple days (maybe).


Possible, but unlikely.


----------



## mazman01

Don't see why it's a death of a legend. Really doesn't look that bad at all.


----------



## theEntreriCode

I grew up admiring the Omega watches and mine is the first "grail" time piece I acquired. Strange when you can afford a grail, your definition of a grail jumps to a whole different level.

I find in the past few years they have done some great things, but have made even more questionable decisions. The Co-Axial movement is one I absolutely love and I can honestly say I feel Omega make some of the best mass produced movements in the Swiss industry. I greatly appreciate my AT teak dial. I find the reflection of the sweeping second hand mesmerising. I wish my month and date window were of the same size, beveled and finished better, indices of the same height and equi-distant from the edges. It isn't, and given its price point it should have all these things but I live with it. When I got bored of this watch, people on this group suggested I buy a bracelet, which I did. I have worn it almost everyday for the past month and have bonded it a new way. I am content with it.

As far as I am concerned however, this will be my last Omega. I may consider the Speedy pro but other than that there is not watch Omega makes which I would ever buy. Their watches come in cases that are extremely thick, they do need to be shaved by at-least 1 or 2 mm. I like the old date window at 3 o'Clock but the new 6 o'clock does not make me hate the watch. What makes me wince at the release it are the new colours, the horizontal lines, the second hands on some of the models.

What would have been perfect would have been to reduce the case thickness, improve on the bracelet (which is pretty good already) and ensure that the lume actually works and allows one to read the watch. Sadly Omega seem to be going the way of a fashion brand with gimmicky releases, nonsensical limited editions and overly thick watches.

I would have loved to have Omega satisfy my tastes in watches, but sadly that is not the case.

My Aqua Terra Annual calendar says hello.


----------



## vabhans

I don't hate the new design. In fact, its only made me want an AT even more. Too many omegas in my collection already :/


----------



## wkfink

theEntreriCode said:


> What would have been perfect would have been to reduce the case thickness, improve on the bracelet (which is pretty good already) and ensure that the lume actually works and allows one to read the watch. Sadly Omega seem to be going the way of a fashion brand with gimmicky releases, nonsensical limited editions and overly thick watches.


If you want reduced case thickness, buy something that's not complicated. The way Omega's complications work is that they add it onto the 8500 calibre, making the movement thicker for each complication.

The annual calendar complication is also something just not found in thin watches. Look at the Sky-Dweller. For a Rolex, it's huge.

The current Aqua Terra is thinner than a Milgauss. It's only slightly thicker than an Explorer I. I have no problems with getting a shirt cuff over mine, and otherwise I think it's the best-proportioned watch I own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theEntreriCode

wkfink said:


> If you want reduced case thickness, buy something that's not complicated. The way Omega's complications work is that they add it onto the 8500 calibre, making the movement thicker for each complication.
> 
> The annual calendar complication is also something just not found in thin watches. Look at the Sky-Dweller. For a Rolex, it's huge.
> 
> The current Aqua Terra is thinner than a Milgauss. It's only slightly thicker than an Explorer I. I have no problems with getting a shirt cuff over mine, and otherwise I think it's the best-proportioned watch I own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm really not comparing it to Rolex and have no desire to do so. I know that the thickness increases with complications added to the 8500 calibre but that simply isn't an excuse. I enjoy mywatch for what it is. But I also know that at some point I'll be buying JLCs and not Omega's. I have the same issue with Rolex and Grand Seiko. I wouldn't want or expect a Milgauss be versatility le but I would an Aqua Terra or Datejust. I find the DJ2 to have a ridiculous sized Bezel and rather thick as well. I have no issues with thick watches, I have a Seiko Presage Anniversary Chronograph, I do however, feel that some watches are too thick for what they should be. Couple that with the route that Omega has gone down recently, including Planet Ocean designs and sizes and you will see why I'm no longer a fan.

As far as thickness and Annual Calendars go, I think JLC has some solutions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

Imo JLC is in the league above. Did you saw DJ41? It seems Rolex reduced lugs width and visually slim down DJ. AT 13mm thickness is fine for a sports watch with sapphire sandwich.


----------



## Tomatoes11

12mm vs 13mm is a huge deal. I wasn't even looking at an AT or Omega in general until I saw this. However, all of this hate is making me lean towards no. Lol

As far as the 8500's are concerned, they seem a bit too chunky for me. I must say no date frame is better than the date frame though. If the date window was a proper square then the frame would be ideal but since it's shaped like a bestbuy or Walmart price tag sign on the sky fall, it's better off not hilighiting it.

Omega really needs to do a few things they seem to refuse to do.

- make their watches slightly thinner. Remove the domed sapphire case backs like Rolex if you have to.

- get rid of the stick drawing of a phallus in the speedmasters at 12 o'clock

- make the date window a proper shape on some of their lineups


----------



## douglasf13

To me, the Aqua Terra died after the 2500 version, but I'm undecided whether this new version looks better or worse than the previous 8500 models.


----------



## TellingTime

The 2500 has grown on me. I can see why people like it.


----------



## GregBe

Old school 2500 was perfect









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theognosis

Tomatoes11 said:


> - make their watches slightly thinner. Remove the domed sapphire case backs like Rolex if you have to.


Rolex is being left behind the game and you want Omega to retrogress in that direction? FYI, thin models like the JLC Ultra Thin 39 and the Patek 5116R both have sapphire casebacks.


----------



## Watchyman

Unfortunately the new AT kinda looks like TAG's Aquaracer. 
Was there much of a price increase with these new AT models?


----------



## Owlsu

Someone mentioned the AT being 13mm and a JLC chronograph only being about 12.5mm. I'm sure the Speedmaster is only like 11.5/12mm too from the bottom of the case to the tachymetre but the hesalite bubble makes it about 14.5mm and they even made the sapphire one have the same bubble effect.

If you could stick a totally flat crystal on a speedy it would be a really thin chronograph.

Forgive me if all these measurements are totally wrong but it wears on my 6 inch (and flat) wrist at least virtually identical to a 2531.80 Bond Seamaster which was also only an 11.5mm watch.


----------



## bremat

GregBe said:


> Old school 2500 was perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## Seleur

I don't know why they keep tinkering with something that was already perfect.....


----------



## Engi

I fully agree with you, IMHO this is the perfect AT, in 38,5 mm ...


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Not sure if the new one will grow on my but my 41 sky fall with framed date is a keeper

Then again I wear a 2500 PO


----------



## Watchyman

MikeCfromLI said:


> Not sure if the new one will grow on my but my 41 sky fall with framed date is a keeper
> 
> Then again I wear a 2500 PO


I thought that the Skyfall was blue and 38.5mm, now I'm confused. What constitutes a Skyfall?

Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkfink

Watchyman said:


> I thought that the Skyfall was blue and 38.5mm, now I'm confused. What constitutes a Skyfall?
> 
> Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


Blue 38.5 (with date border) is Skyfall, blue 41.5 (without date border) is SPECTRE. The others are just beautiful Aqua Terra's. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Watchyman said:


> I thought that the Skyfall was blue and 38.5mm, now I'm confused. What constitutes a Skyfall?
> 
> Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


It's the blue the 38.5 was the movie watch but they made 41 otherwise the same 8500 blue and the date frame


----------



## scheissestadt

MikeCfromLI said:


> It's the blue the 38.5 was the movie watch but they made 41 otherwise the same 8500 blue and the date frame


Technically only the 231.10.39.21.03.001 is a "Skyfall" AT. But people often call both sizes "Skyfall," sometimes even other colors too.

Similarly, only the 231.10.42.21.03.003 is technically a "Spectre" AT.


----------



## starter

The 2500 was an instant classic, I love that watch. Nothing beats that simple enamel black dial. Gorgeous.

I really disliked the teak when it was first introduced, but it's grown on me. 

Honestly, this new Horizontal pattern is making a much better initial impression on me than the teak did. Sure, some of the secondary colors are off, but that's just Omega's standard operating procedure anytime they overhaul a model line... Seems like a revamped line's first year always has one or two crazy color combinations to stand out at Baselworld. I think it's safe to say that since baby blue will most likely not be the hot new men's color anytime soon, we can expect some replacements fairly quickly.

Overall, I think it's a simple, clean watch with an interesting dial pattern. Definitely a step towards the simplicity of the 2500, vs the blinginess that was in full swing when the teak was introduced. Give Omega a bit to sort their colors. I'm betting a lot of you who strongly dislike it now may come around. I see all the bones of a really strong model line here...


----------



## MikeCfromLI

scheissestadt said:


> Technically only the 231.10.39.21.03.001 is a "Skyfall" AT. But people often call both sizes "Skyfall," sometimes even other colors too.
> 
> Similarly, only the 231.10.42.21.03.003 is technically a "Spectre" AT.


You're technically correct but on the forums it is the same color and design so it became skyfall41

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkfink

starter said:


> The 2500 was an instant classic, I love that watch. Nothing beats that simple enamel black dial. Gorgeous.


Only the ATXXL in precious metals had enamel dials. The others are all PVD coated brass or lacquer (which is more durable than enamel).


----------



## douglasf13

starter said:


> The 2500 was an instant classic, I love that watch. Nothing beats that simple enamel black dial. Gorgeous.
> 
> I really disliked the teak when it was first introduced, but it's grown on me.
> 
> Honestly, this new Horizontal pattern is making a much better initial impression on me than the teak did. Sure, some of the secondary colors are off, but that's just Omega's standard operating procedure anytime they overhaul a model line... Seems like a revamped line's first year always has one or two crazy color combinations to stand out at Baselworld. I think it's safe to say that since baby blue will most likely not be the hot new men's color anytime soon, we can expect some replacements fairly quickly.
> 
> Overall, I think it's a simple, clean watch with an interesting dial pattern. Definitely a step towards the simplicity of the 2500, vs the blinginess that was in full swing when the teak was introduced. Give Omega a bit to sort their colors. I'm betting a lot of you who strongly dislike it now may come around. I see all the bones of a really strong model line here...


Agreed. I also think the new AT is a step in the right direction, but I still think:

Aqua Terra RIP 2009


----------



## Bigfork

If I remember correctly these were supposed to be out in July. Has anyone seem them for sale at OB's yet? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

Bigfork said:


> If I remember correctly these were supposed to be out in July. Has anyone seem them for sale at OB's yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I'm wondering about this as well. Surprised no one has posted photos of it here yet. Maybe it isn't out yet. I haven't had the chance to stop by at the boutique.


----------



## Betterthere

imranbecks said:


> I'm wondering about this as well. Surprised no one has posted photos of it here yet. Maybe it isn't out yet. I haven't had the chance to stop by at the boutique.


Saw one in nyc ob not for sale. It was so ugly i did not bother to take a picture.


----------



## TimeOffBlue

Like some others can't see beyond first gen


----------



## JoeCool76

I don't mind the new models. I just wish they didn't update the line so often.


----------



## Dougiebaby

I like the new models, however, I am of the opinion the best incarnation of the AT is the Coax 8500. And (to me) the best representative of that model is the Skyfall - it all came together so perfectly.


----------



## SaoDavi

Betterthere said:


> Saw one in nyc ob not for sale. It was so ugly i did not bother to take a picture.


That sounds like a bad "yo mamma" joke.


----------



## DrDavid90

Hmm... I actually prefer the new aqua terra redesign, to each his own


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

The watch enthusiast who secretly hopes the GMT Master will come in a 44mm diameter someday.


----------



## spidaman

Dougiebaby said:


> I like the new models, however, I am of the opinion the best incarnation of the AT is the Coax 8500. And (to me) the best representative of that model is the Skyfall - it all came together so perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 12328719


Not a fan of the new models, but agree that the 38.5 mm blue 8500 (Skyfall) will ultimately be considered the apotheosis of the Aqua Terra line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Going to have to differ with you on this one. Both versions are fantastic watches.


----------



## iinsic

SaoDavi said:


> That sounds like a bad "yo mamma" joke.


"Yo new AT is so ugly, when it's held up to a mirror, the reflection ducks!"
"Yo new AT is so ugly, it looks like it's been in a dryer filled with rocks!"
"Yo new AT is so ugly, it would scare the flies off a honey wagon!"
"Yo new AT is so ugly, they rub tree branches on it to make ugly sticks!"
"Yo new AT is so ugly, it makes blind children cry!"
"Yo new AT is so ugly, if you left it on the beach, the cat would try to bury it!"

Hmmm ... this could go on for quite a while. ;-)


----------



## dinexus

Rob at Topper said they were due "any day now." And I'm in the camp that likes the new version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

Omega posted an Aqua Terra on their FB and IG page boasting about it's vertical teak lines etc...kinda out of the blue with the new "garage door" AT coming out soon.


----------



## Betterthere

imranbecks said:


> Omega posted an Aqua Terra on their FB and IG page boasting about it's vertical teak lines etc...kinda out of the blue with the new "garage door" AT coming out soon.


very odd


----------



## jaygee100

imranbecks said:


> Omega posted an Aqua Terra on their FB and IG page boasting about it's vertical teak lines etc...kinda out of the blue with the new "garage door" AT coming out soon.


Yes. I recently saw one in a newspaper weekend magazine and the face looked completely smooth. Obviously the camera didn't pick up the garage door effect. Wish it was smooth because it looks fabulous in the photo. White face and navy blue hands. Its definately a new 2017 model since it has the date window at 6 o'clock and just "Co-Axial Master Chronometer" written above the date.

I can't find this specific combo on any Omega website. I'd love to see a close-up of it. Any ideas on model#?


----------



## imranbecks

jaygee100 said:


> Yes. I recently saw one in a newspaper weekend magazine and the face looked completely smooth. Obviously the camera didn't pick up the garage door effect. Wish it was smooth because it looks fabulous in the photo. White face and navy blue hands. Its definately a new 2017 model since it has the date window at 6 o'clock and just "Co-Axial Master Chronometer" written above the date.
> 
> I can't find this specific combo on any Omega website. I'd love to see a close-up of it. Any ideas on model#?


Could it have been this one?










This was what Omega posted on social media a few days ago... They haven't posted anything else since.


----------



## arogle1stus

All in the timing:
Your opening comment "meddling a meddle too far" reminds me of the Brit General who stated,
after the failure of Operation Market Garden in WW2. "We went a bridge too far"!!!
IMHO I see no failures in ANY Omega. This years, last years and a dozen years in future.
Omega is one of my most unattainables. Just never could save enuff extra cash to buy one. What
with children, home payments, the entire sheebang.

X traindriver Art


----------



## jaygee100

imranbecks said:


> Could it have been this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was what Omega posted on social media a few days ago... They haven't posted anything else since.


Thanks for posting your find. That maybe the one but the hands were a deep blue/navy color. Also in your photo the "garage door" effect is easy to see.


----------



## Betterthere

jaygee100 said:


> Thanks for posting your find. That maybe the one but the hands were a deep blue/navy color. Also in your photo the "garage door" effect is easy to see.


That sounds like the titanium model.


----------



## dinexus

jaygee100 said:


> Yes. I recently saw one in a newspaper weekend magazine and the face looked completely smooth. Obviously the camera didn't pick up the garage door effect. Wish it was smooth because it looks fabulous in the photo. White face and navy blue hands. Its definately a new 2017 model since it has the date window at 6 o'clock and just "Co-Axial Master Chronometer" written above the date.
> 
> I can't find this specific combo on any Omega website. I'd love to see a close-up of it. Any ideas on model#?


Sounds like my GoodPlanet, which ain't new. From 2016 I think? Lacquer dial, and GMT:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

The first couple of horizontal teak AT's being released in the form of the AT golf along with nato strap.... https://www.omegawatches.com/watches/seamaster/aqua-terra-150m/golf-edition-2017/product/


----------



## 8100 RPM

imranbecks said:


> The first couple of horizontal teak AT's being released in the form of the AT golf along with nato strap.... https://www.omegawatches.com/watches/seamaster/aqua-terra-150m/golf-edition-2017/product/


The new AT golf actually look better than the "garage door" pic AT's that we've seen from Basel World. They're also cheaper than the current Aqua Terra 8500s.

While I am still leaning toward picking up an AT 8500, I might have to wait until I see the new releases in person before I pull the trigger.


----------



## imranbecks

Cheaper probably because the new golf models only come with the nato strap. No mention that it comes with an additional stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## 4counters

They're all up on the Omega website now. Some of them look fantastic, I reckon some have been too quick to write them off.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

Best improvement is the price. Rest not so much. Course I actually saw a couple in flesh in June so i know they are not for me. Hope others enjoy.


----------



## douglasf13

I'm not a teak fan, regardless of direction, but I think these may be an improvement overall. The new rubber straps are overwrought, but it looks ok on the bracelet or leather.


----------



## rolexbaby

I cant believe this. WHY THEY DONT HAVE THE BLUE DIAL FOR SIZE 41MM?? this is SICK!! thats like the best selling model. what is wrong with omega? are they nuts?


----------



## Betterthere

rolexbaby said:


> I cant believe this. WHY THEY DONT HAVE THE BLUE DIAL FOR SIZE 41MM?? this is SICK!! thats like the best selling model. what is wrong with omega? are they nuts?


Are you looking for this one?
https://www.omegawatches.com/watche...xial-master-chronometer-41-mm/22010412103002/


----------



## douglasf13

Betterthere said:


> Are you looking for this one?
> https://www.omegawatches.com/watche...xial-master-chronometer-41-mm/22010412103002/


I believe this is the one that's being missed, and it's certainly available in 41mm:


----------



## Betterthere

douglasf13 said:


> I believe this is the one that's being missed, and it's certainly available in 41mm:


See my link to that one? Omega website is not particulary easy to navigate but my link goes to that. Certainly fugly compared to previous but it is cheaper.


----------



## douglasf13

Betterthere said:


> See my link to that one? Omega website is not particulary easy to navigate but my link goes to that. Certainly fugly compared to previous but it is cheaper.


Your link took me to this one, which is different:


----------



## Iliyan

douglasf13 said:


> I believe this is the one that's being missed, and it's certainly available in 41mm:


The lighter blue accents on the tip of the seconds hand, the Seamaster text, and minute track are very ugly. This alone kills any elegance and versatility that the old ones had.


----------



## douglasf13

Iliyan said:


> The lighter blue accents on the tip of the seconds hand, the Seamaster text, and minute track are very ugly. This alone kills any elegance and versatility that the old ones had.


I guess. I don't think there's been a great AT since the pre-teak 2500 series, so I'm ambivalent to the new changes.


----------



## imranbecks

The previous ones was a nice watch that had both dressy and sporty characteristics. This new one with the horizontal teak is just too sporty for this kind of design. I'm very happy with my vertical teak AT 8500 Master Co-Ax.


----------



## rolexbaby

Betterthere said:


> Are you looking for this one?
> https://www.omegawatches.com/watche...xial-master-chronometer-41-mm/22010412103002/


Seriously, i dont know what is wrong with me. Why i cant find this crap. I can only see it after you show it to me. but this 41mm with blue hand, i mean come on now. Why cant they just put NORMAL second hand like the 38mm into 41mm. i dont understand their logic seriously.


----------



## rolexbaby

douglasf13 said:


> I believe this is the one that's being missed, and it's certainly available in 41mm:


 are you sure this is not 38mm?? i mean do they have the blue dial with normal second hand? not the blue second hand. i cant wait to see this in omega boutique. Omega is freaking slow with new releases. Rolex new release has been around since April.


----------



## douglasf13

rolexbaby said:


> are you sure this is not 38mm?? i mean do they have the blue dial with normal second hand? not the blue second hand. i cant wait to see this in omega boutique. Omega is freaking slow with new releases. Rolex new release has been around since April.


Yeah, that's a different blue. Here's where I found it on the website: https://www.omegawatches.com/watche...xial-master-chronometer-41-mm/22010412103001/


----------



## hoppes-no9

The horrorshow of most of Omega's new designs never seems to end.


----------



## dinexus

_"OMG the teak boards run vertical on luxury yachts in real life, Omega ruined the Aqua Terra..."_










Seriously, I said it already, but I'll say it again. I don't get the hate. This is a stupidly good-looking watch.


----------



## 4counters

Haters gonna hate... .

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BobTheBuilder

dinexus said:


> _"OMG the teak boards run vertical on luxury yachts in real life, Omega ruined the Aqua Terra..."_
> 
> Seriously, I said it already, but I'll say it again. I don't get the hate. This is a stupidly good-looking watch.


So I think the main issue for me is not that the lines are horizontal instead of vertical, but the lines are not all the same thickness/depth, which makes for a very odd, asymmetric, and busy 3D effect that detracts from what otherwise would likely be a very nice watch, though I do prefer the integrated crown guards and shape of the old case. The picture above hides it a little, but you can see the effect more pronounced here:









I'll reserve final judgment until I see it in person, but I am not optimistic...

Bob


----------



## Alimamy

The deciding factor for me will be case thickness. I think the new design looks fine, and has pointed out earlier seems like a reference to the Nautilus lines.

Has anyone seen these in person yet? I am considering going to the boutique in midtown Manhattan to have a look.


----------



## OmegaSea21

I do enjoy the older look, personally.


----------



## 8100 RPM

Alimamy said:


> Has anyone seen these in person yet? I am considering going to the boutique in midtown Manhattan to have a look.


They weren't available yet when I stopped by the Tourbillon Boutique last week. I was told that they should arrive after the limited editions in Sept/Oct.


----------



## Alimamy

8100 RPM said:


> They weren't available yet when I stopped by the Tourbillon Boutique last week. I was told that they should arrive after the limited editions in Sept/Oct.


Thank you for the information. I will plan to stop by the boutique and have a look this fall. Actually, I may stop in sooner just to have a look at the Speedmasters and Seamasters. If I do, I will ask about the new models and report back if I hear anything new.

I listened to a watch podcast last night, and the watchmaker's comments about the co-axial movement have me considering an Omega. I am mostly excited about the new Aqua Terra for the caliber 8800. I think the 38mm might fit me nicely, and the new case looks balanced. Just curious about seeing the dial in person.

Omega changes up their lines fairly, often, no? Many SKUs and choices. Blue or black, hmm


----------



## douglasf13

OmegaSea21 said:


> I do enjoy the older look, personally.


How much older? Here's a good look at the four main variations. For me, the order is probably #1, #4, #3, #2

#1









#2









#3









#4


----------



## Betterthere

^
My order would be #2 #2 #2 #2


----------



## omnix

I honestly think they look fantastic!! I liked the old ATs but not enough to actually consider purchasing one. This one is different. Although I like the new Railmasters too.... But the grey dial AT is my favorite I think. On the rubber, just to mix it up.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

Haters gonna hate and i'm one of the haters. The new design does nothing for me. It doesn't have the wow factor that the vertical ones did. I went crazy over the vertical ones when it first came out especially when the blue one came about. So much so that I saved up till I finally have it. These new ones, not so much. More power to those who like it of course. To each their own.


----------



## spidaman

douglasf13 said:


> How much older? Here's a good look at the four main variations. For me, the order is probably #1, #4, #3, #2
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4


My pick would be 2-1-4-3.

I love my Skyfall, and think the date window is a nice touch. First implementation of 8500 calibre, and my Skyfall has the silicon balance wheel.

First gen has a cleaner dial. No number track, easier to read in the dark with the lume plots at the edge of the dial.

Fourth gen--I like the balanced dial with the date window at six o'clock. But DON'T care for that crown.

Third gen was a step back in aesthetics with the loss of date window and PCLs. But movement is now fully amagnetic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedbird_500

Omega would have done well to have Sir Jackie Fisher as a brand ambassador. "Build first, build fast, each one better than the last".

Omega models evolve and die very organically. If you don't like the current AT, in 3 years you'll have all new ATs to love or hate. I think the new ones are great personally. 

The Omega philosophy is diametrically opposed to the Rolex philosophy. Rolex slowly evolves models, Omega makes new things all the time, they try out all kinds of designs, they live for a bit, then get replaced.

At some point we will own a discontinued Omega


----------



## iinsic

speedbird_500 said:


> At some point we will own a discontinued Omega


"We" will? Are you the Pope, or a king ... or perhaps just an editorial writer? :-d


----------



## speedbird_500

iinsic said:


> "We" will? Are you the Pope, or a king ... or perhaps just an editorial writer? :-d


Nevermind


----------



## Ricky T

The original AT Skyfall, it's probably going to be my last luxury watch:


----------



## imranbecks

^^^^ Here's my AT Spectre to go up against yours ?


----------



## MattPap

Does anyone know if a bracelet from a 8500 AT can be fitted in the new models?


----------



## Iliyan

douglasf13 said:


> How much older? Here's a good look at the four main variations. For me, the order is probably #1, #4, #3, #2
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4


For me, it's 3, 2, 1,..., 4.


----------



## douglasf13

Betterthere said:


> ^
> My order would be #2 #2 #2 #2


Ha! If we're playing that game, then I'd just go #1, #1, #1, #1. The original AT before all the James Bond nonsense.

Omega hasn't designed much I'd wear over the last decade (same with Rolex.) It's all become a bit bulky and overwrought, outside of the vintage reissue stuff, some of the Speedy designs, and maybe the Globemaster.


----------



## drcab

both are nice!


----------



## Morrisdog

It's now growing on me.. the first generation AT is my favourite but I really do like the teak dials . I am just not as much of a fan of the stubby hour hand. I don't mind the horizontal teak lines and prefer the new date location. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13

Morrisdog said:


> It's now growing on me.. the first generation AT is my favourite but I really do like the teak dials . I am just not as much of a fan of the stubby hour hand. I don't mind the horizontal teak lines and prefer the new date location.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I never liked the vertical stripes, which remind me of a pinstripped
suit, but I think the more "Nautilus-like" horizontal stripes are an improvement.


----------



## drunken monkey

There are enough differences between the 2500 and 8500 to be different watches to me. 
Between the original 8500 and the newest model, it feels like a rearranging of the same elements for the sake of making changes.

Side by side, I prefer the original 8500 but if i had no choice would I say no to the new one?
The dial is not really an issue, the date, no idea. 
Not sure about the crown. 
Do the lugs look like they're fatter now that they've been made symmetrical?


----------



## douglasf13

drunken monkey said:


> There are enough differences between the 2500 and 8500 to be different watches to me.
> Between the original 8500 and the newest model, it feels like a rearranging of the same elements for the sake of making changes.
> 
> Side by side, I prefer the original 8500 but if i had no choice would I say no to the new one?
> The dial is not really an issue, the date, no idea.
> Not sure about the crown.
> Do the lugs look like they're fatter now that they've been made symmetrical?


Good point about the AT 2500. It reminds me a bit of how different the first DateJust was in comparison to the form it's taken on most of its life. Maybe someday we'll see a 60th anniversary LE version of the first Aqua Terra design?


----------



## Psi

First I knew of the redesign was an email today from Omega - haven't fully made my mind up yet, but some models still look nice, grey especially looks interesting. Happy with my original 8500 still though, the date window is an element I have always liked and the removal put me off the redesigns; moving to 6 helps with that a little in my eyes. Have been wearing my AT a lot lately, and even with the latest redesign I am sure is still an awesome watch.


----------



## iinsic

The design shortcomings of the Gen4 AT notwithstanding, I'm also not sure about the value of engaging Eddie Redmayne as a shill … unless they're targeting stick-wristed boys who like wearing huge watches (a demographic of which I am most decidedly not a part). I'd be more influenced by DC or even George Clooney. That is, assuming I might be motivated to buy a watch about which I am at best ambivalent on the encouragement of some movie star. As my UK mates might say, "Not bloody likely!" ;-)


----------



## Colin G

I just picked up a really nice, used 38.5mm 8500 earlier today with the black dial and I am excited to get it. The box should land in the next couple days.

I planned on buying a Tudor but I bought another Omega instead.


----------



## Texasjohn1970

MattPap said:


> Does anyone know if a bracelet from a 8500 AT can be fitted in the new models?


Asked the same question at my boutique and the answer is no. Something to do with lugs and endlinks being shorter.

John


----------



## douglasf13

iinsic said:


> The design shortcomings of the Gen4 AT notwithstanding, I'm also not sure about the value of engaging Eddie Redmayne as a shill &#8230; unless they're targeting stick-wristed boys who like wearing huge watches (a demographic of which I am most decidedly not a part). I'd be more influenced by DC or even George Clooney. That is, assuming I might be motivated to buy a watch about which I am at best ambivalent on the encouragement of some movie star. As my UK mates might say, "Not bloody likely!" ;-)


 Middle aged people are already used to the idea of wearing a watch, so I'm imagining that Omega's goal is to appeal to the non-watch and smartwatch wearing younger people of the world. If not, they'll fizzle out over the coming decades.


----------



## iinsic

douglasf13 said:


> Middle aged people are already used to the idea of wearing a watch, so I'm imagining that Omega's goal is to appeal to the non-watch and smartwatch wearing younger people of the world. If not, they'll fizzle out over the coming decades.


Then they need people like Taylor Swift or Beyoncé or (shudder!) Kim Kardashian, who apparently have much more influence over the younger set than Eddie Redmayne ("Who???" "You know. The dude who turned into a woman in that film. Oh, and was in that sucky 'Jupiter Ascending!'"). Instead of Nicole Kidman, they need Ariana Grande ... _if_ their desire is to win new, younger customers to sustain them in a few decades.


----------



## douglasf13

iinsic said:


> Then they need people like Taylor Swift or Beyoncé or (shudder!) Kim Kardashian, who apparently have much more influence over the younger set than Eddie Redmayne ("Who???" "You know. The dude who turned into a woman in that film. Oh, and was in that sucky 'Jupiter Ascending!'"). Instead of Nicole Kidman, they need Ariana Grande ... _if_ their desire is to win new, younger customers to sustain them in a few decades.


Nah, you still have to pick respected ambassadors, rather than pop stars. Redmayne was nominated two years in a row for an Academy Award, and he won one of them. He's a pretty big deal.


----------



## iinsic

douglasf13 said:


> Nah, you still have to pick respected ambassadors, rather than pop stars. Redmayne was nominated two years in a row for an Academy Award, and he won one of them. He's a pretty big deal.


You know that. And I know that. But do the young ones who tell time with their mobiles know that? It's an imperfect marketing strategy, at best.


----------



## douglasf13

iinsic said:


> You know that. And I know that. But do the young ones who tell time with their mobiles know that? It's an imperfect marketing strategy, at best.


Yeah, he's well known by the younger generation, and he brings a certain sophistication, so it makes sense to me. To be honest, I can't stand the whole Bond marketing thing, myself.


----------



## iinsic

douglasf13 said:


> Yeah, he's well known by the younger generation, and he brings a certain sophistication, so it makes sense to me. To be honest, I can't stand the whole Bond marketing thing, myself.


Well, time will tell (pun intended). ;-)


----------



## Toothbras

douglasf13 said:


> Nah, you still have to pick respected ambassadors, rather than pop stars. Redmayne was nominated two years in a row for an Academy Award, and he won one of them. He's a pretty big deal.


I've never heard of this guy. Off to google...


----------



## Kensei1523

I consider myself to be in the "younger" generation and movies are one of my mayor hobbies and still I don't really know or like Eddie Redmayne. He was hyped after his Oscar win but then delivered nothing close to a good performance...

Well, anyway I had the chance to see the new generation AT in the OB in Hamburg today (I couldn't take any pictures, sorry!!) and these are my thoughts:
- I didn't like the symmetrical case, the new crown and the horizontal lines before, now:
- I don't have anything against the vertical lines anymore. They look good in their own way in real life. Even that every third line is a bit thicker adds a modern look and is not misplaced
- The symmetrical case is okay, on the arm it doesn't look that much different in comparison to the previous case
- I still don't like the crown
- This generation is sportier than the older ones and I don't know if it is still as perfect for the one-watch-fits-all category, but it is still beautiful

All in all, I would say give the watch a chance. Have a look in an OB or AD and don't just judge by the pictures.


----------



## tsbphd

Speaking of Eddie Redmayne as an ambassador for Omega, I would suggest that many of the younger generation would be familiar with him as he was cast as Newt Scamander, the star role in the Harry Potter prequel-sequel, Fantastic Beasts. The movie came out last year and was a huge success and he will be starring, as far as I can tell, in the remaining four movies in the franchise.


----------



## drunken monkey

Eddie Redmayne's selection is far simpler than what's being suggested here. 

i) he's British and that's an easy selling connection in certain markets. 
ii) GQ likes him
iii) he is currently associated with Burberry
iv) GQ likes him


----------



## douglasf13

drunken monkey said:


> Eddie Redmayne's selection is far simpler than what's being suggested here.
> 
> i) he's British and that's an easy selling connection in certain markets.
> ii) GQ likes him
> iii) he is currently associated with Burberry
> iv) GQ likes him


Yeah, he's a former fashion model who's also an Oscar winner. Doesn't seem odd to me that a luxury brand wants him.


----------



## Sterling29

Can't say I'm a huge fan of the new design, the vertical stripes/teak design is what sold me on the watch in the first place


----------



## douglasf13

Sterling29 said:


> Can't say I'm a huge fan of the new design, the vertical stripes/teak design is what sold me on the watch in the first place


They're just trying to find another wave of buyers. When the vertical stripes
came out, many of us, including myself, thought it was awful (same with the date window.) Then, they got rid of the date window, and now they've changed the stripes, so they're covering their bases. I still prefer the original teak-less dials, but I like the Nautilus-style horizontal stripes more than the vertical.


----------



## Ambull

So did I miss something or is the blue dial 'steel on steel' no longer available in 41.5mm size? That was going to buy that one as my next watch purchase. I can still buy it in gen 3, however, the new style i must admit i do sort of like.

Picture is of the 38.5mm for reference.


----------



## iinsic

Ambull said:


> So did I miss something or is the blue dial 'steel on steel' no longer available in 41.5mm size? That was going to buy that one as my next watch purchase. I can still buy it in gen 3, however, the new style i must admit i do sort of like.


Try post #265 ;-)


----------



## Ambull

iinsic said:


> Try post #265 ;-)


Sorry. Now that you point it out I realize that I did actually read that yet somehow missed what it said anyway. Shame-shame on me. Anyway, thanks so much for pointing it out to me. Omega's site isn't very easy to navigate thru. I would have missed that watch a thousand time over. That said, I love it. I don't mind the horizontal clapboard at all. I don't mind the borderless date at the 6. And I LOVE that nautical sheen of blue, at least as depicted in the photo. That WILL be my next watch!!!

Thank you iinsic.

Now I just wonder why the MSRP is $500 less on this version ($5500 vs $6000) :think:. I'm sure that answer is in this long thread too


----------



## iinsic

Ambull said:


> Now I just wonder why the MSRP is $500 less on this version ($5500 vs $6000) :think:.


The Gen2 ATs were $5500. The Gen3s had the Master Coaxial, first offered in the infamous "bumblebee" AT for, IIRC, around $7K. The Gen3s probably didn't sell as well as hoped, and there was never any justification for bumping the price 500 bucks. My guess: Omega hoped more people would buy the Gen4 AT if it was more reasonably priced, and I personally think the Gen2 _was_ reasonably priced. That does not, however, take into account Omega's overproduction, flooding the AD pipeline and pushing product into the grey market at discounts up to 40% off retail. Until that issue is resolved, no one in their right mind would pay more than ~$3800 for an AT, unless they knew it would never be resold.


----------



## imranbecks

iinsic said:


> The Gen2 ATs were $5500. The Gen3s had the Master Coaxial, first offered in the infamous "bumblebee" AT for, IIRC, around $7K. The Gen3s probably didn't sell as well as hoped, and there was never any justification for bumping the price 500 bucks. My guess: Omega hoped more people would buy the Gen4 AT if it was more reasonably priced, and I personally think the Gen2 _was_ reasonably priced. That does not, however, take into account Omega's overproduction, flooding the AD pipeline and pushing product into the grey market at discounts up to 40% off retail. Until that issue is resolved, no one in their right mind would pay more than ~$3800 for an AT, unless they knew it would never be resold.


I paid around US$4500 for my Master AT and this was after a 20% discount from my AD.


----------



## iinsic

imranbecks said:


> I paid around US$4500 for my Master AT and this was after a 20% discount from my AD.


Good point. I was referring to US prices.


----------



## Fourier

I once sold my Skyfall Aqua Terra (the real one with date window) which I had purchased to commemorate a professional achievement. *insert emoji of yellow face shooting himself*


----------



## Fourier

Haha, you Sir, you're a legend. Agreed in all your points, especially II.



Tomatoes11 said:


> 12mm vs 13mm is a huge deal. I wasn't even looking at an AT or Omega in general until I saw this. However, all of this hate is making me lean towards no. Lol
> 
> As far as the 8500's are concerned, they seem a bit too chunky for me. I must say no date frame is better than the date frame though. If the date window was a proper square then the frame would be ideal but since it's shaped like a bestbuy or Walmart price tag sign on the sky fall, it's better off not hilighiting it.
> 
> Omega really needs to do a few things they seem to refuse to do.
> 
> - make their watches slightly thinner. Remove the domed sapphire case backs like Rolex if you have to.
> 
> - get rid of the stick drawing of a phallus in the speedmasters at 12 o'clock
> 
> - make the date window a proper shape on some of their lineups


----------



## fskywalker

I just tried the new AT's at my OB and they do look really nice in person:














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## imranbecks

No doubt they look good. I especially like that grey one. But i'm just not feeling the horizontal teak pattern at all....


----------



## douglasf13

imranbecks said:


> No doubt they look good. I especially like that grey one. But i'm just not feeling the horizontal teak pattern at all....


Maybe you just need a little palate cleanser from an all-time great:


----------



## 8100 RPM

Thanks for sharing the pics. Although I'm still leaning toward the AT 8500 41.5 MM, I'd like to see them side by side before I make a decision.


----------



## scheissestadt

douglasf13 said:


> Maybe you just need a little palate cleanser from an all-time great:


The Nautilus isn't my cup of tea but at least its horizontal bands work with the watch's 1970s aesthetic and heritage. There's no such holistic integration with the AT.


----------



## douglasf13

scheissestadt said:


> The Nautilus isn't my cup of tea but at least its horizontal bands work with the watch's 1970s aesthetic and heritage. There's no such holistic integration with the AT.


I disagree. I think the vertical stripes of the AT were always too busy and off putting. I often think of akit110's quote from several years ago: "The 8500 AT reminds me of some NYC lawyers with the double breasted pin striped suit, the cufflinks, the contrasting collar and shirt, the tie clip, the collar stays - just too much going on for my tastes even if the quality is high." I think the new AT is a step in the right direction (outside of the overwrought rubber straps.)


----------



## iinsic

douglasf13 said:


> I disagree. I think the vertical stripes of the AT were always too busy and off putting. I often think of akit110's quote from several years ago: "The 8500 AT reminds me of some NYC lawyers with the double breasted pin striped suit, the cufflinks, the contrasting collar and shirt, the tie clip, the collar stays - just too much going on for my tastes even if the quality is high." I think the new AT is a step in the right direction (outside of the overwrought rubber straps.)


To me, it seems rather odd to maintain that the Gen2 ATs were somehow too much like "NYC lawyers," but the Gen4 is not. The PCLs on the Gen4 alone make it much more "NYC lawyer-y" than the Gen2, with its tastefully brushed bracelet. And stripes - whether vertical or horizontal - are going to stand out more than a flat dial or sunburst. At least Omega had used the vertical "teak" lines in older models, which were resurrected in the Gen2 AT. Copying someone else's horizontal stripes wasn't exactly a positive design step. And I'd be less surprised to see a Gen4 on the wrist of said "NYC lawyers" than a Gen2.

That said, I think everyone who prefers the Gen4 should buy one. After all, it's the marketplace that will determine if Omega has screwed up or has a hit on its hands.


----------



## Agent Sands

The notion that the SKYFALL AT is "NYC lawyer"-ish seems odd to me. The whole idea of the "NYC lawyer" stereotype is that such style mixes and matches bold patterns together into one very ostentatious package.

The SKYFALL AT wasn't guilty of that. It had a bold dial texture, but the other elements complemented it, rather than competing with it.


----------



## douglasf13

Agent Sands said:


> The notion that the SKYFALL AT is "NYC lawyer"-ish seems odd to me. The whole idea of the "NYC lawyer" stereotype is that such style mixes and matches bold patterns together into one very ostentatious package.
> 
> The SKYFALL AT wasn't guilty of that. It had a bold dial texture, but the other elements complemented it, rather than competing with it.


I think the date window surround put Gen 2 over the top, although, admittedly, I forgot about the PCLs, because I wear my watches on leather.


----------



## Betterthere

The gen2 IMO was the height of ATism. I stand by my prior comments after seeing them in person at nyc boutique. I do not want one new nor preowned. Please give me one and I will happily flip it.


----------



## Agent Sands

I dunno. I thought the date window rim helped bring balance to the AT. It looks naked without it. That said, I actually prefer the date placement at 6 on the new models, but I'd prefer that they ditched the date altogether.

What I probably would have done with the teak texture for a new AT variation is made the bars thicker than the SF, kinda like the current gen, but keeping the vertical orientation and even spacing. There'd be date and no-date variations.


----------



## douglasf13

Agent Sands said:


> The notion that the SKYFALL AT is "NYC lawyer"-ish seems odd to me. The whole idea of the "NYC lawyer" stereotype is that such style mixes and matches bold patterns together into one very ostentatious package.
> 
> The SKYFALL AT wasn't guilty of that. It had a bold dial texture, but the other elements complemented it, rather than competing with it.


Yeah, that's exactly what he was talking about. Here was the rest of his quote: 
"But i find the 8500 ATs too something: overdesigned, crowded, pastiche?? I think the 2500 ATs were sleeker and more timeless. I find the teak dial, bold indices and thick, contoured case taken together a bit too busy. I would rather have a plain bezel, dark dial, oyster bracelet Datejust or Explorer or the earlier 2500 AT."

That being said, as mentioned above, at least it didn't have PCLs. After the Gen 1, the AT designs kind of remind me of BMW designs over the last 15 years, which are overwrought and likely won't age well. I have one of these cars in question, but I don't plan on keeping it my whole life like I would a watch.

No biggie either way. I just think it's funny that the OP thinks the AT just died, because I think it died in 2010. lol


----------



## scheissestadt

douglasf13 said:


> I disagree. I think the vertical stripes of the AT were always too busy and off putting. I often think of akit110's quote from several years ago: "The 8500 AT reminds me of some NYC lawyers with the double breasted pin striped suit, the cufflinks, the contrasting collar and shirt, the tie clip, the collar stays - just too much going on for my tastes even if the quality is high." I think the new AT is a step in the right direction (outside of the overwrought rubber straps.)


Your opinion of the vertical stripes on an AT doesn't matter. You were comparing the new horizontal ones to the PP Nautilus. I was speaking to that weak comparison.


----------



## douglasf13

scheissestadt said:


> Your opinion of the vertical stripes on an AT doesn't matter. You were comparing the new horizontal ones to the PP Nautilus. I was speaking to that weak comparison.


 I wasn't comparing the Nautilus directly to the AT. I was simply saying that there is plenty of precedent for horizontal stripes on great watches, so I'm surprised by the outrage.

Either way, I wouldn't want my AT dial to have stripes in either direction. The Aqua Terra died in 2010.


----------



## 4counters

I think the new ATs look great, just a little more sporty looking than the previous generation.

Imo the thread title should be changed to "The continuation of a legend" 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

The 2500 is still the cleanest of them all, but I do like the color matched Date wheel.


----------



## Ken G

4counters said:


> Imo the thread title should be changed to "The continuation of a legend"


As I mentioned back in post #21, the problem with the thread title is the use of the word "legend". 

Joking aside, I'm coming round to the AT line more and more these days (don't mind some of these new ones). Not going to get an AT anytime soon, but it's a 36mm Gen1 (in silver or blue) that I'd go for...


----------



## iinsic

4counters said:


> Imo the thread title should be changed to "The continuation of a legend"


If there is an issue with the thread title, it should be whether the Aqua Terra truly qualifies as a "legend." Certainly, the Speedy Pro qualifies as a legend. Given it's ubiquity in some parts of the world and its distinctive Genta design, the Constellation _might_ be a legend. But it really helps if a watch has been around awhile before one considers calling it a "legend."

In the few short years it has been available, the Aqua Terra has been redesigned three times since its initial introduction. With that sort of schizoid history, it belongs more in the DSM-5 than a hall of fame.


----------



## 4counters

iinsic said:


> If there is an issue with the thread title, it should be whether the Aqua Terra truly qualifies as a "legend." Certainly, the Speedy Pro qualifies as a legend. Given it's ubiquity in some parts of the world and its distinctive Genta design, the Constellation _might_ be a legend. But it really helps if a watch has been around awhile before one considers calling it a "legend."
> 
> In the few short years it has been available, the Aqua Terra has been redesigned three times since its initial introduction. With that sort of schizoid history, it belongs more in the DSM-5 than a hall of fame.


Yeah was tongue in cheek, all the haters are boring me 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

4counters said:


> Yeah was tongue in cheek, all the haters are boring me


Whaaaat? I was being tongue-in-cheek, too. Couldn't you tell? ;-)


----------



## Betterthere

Hater not ..had a gen2. Agree it never reached lefend status and suspect never will.


----------



## scheissestadt

douglasf13 said:


> I was simply saying that there is plenty of precedent for horizontal stripes on great watches, so I'm surprised by the outrage.


And that's exactly my point--you're ignoring context. It's not about horizontal stripes in a vacuum. I've never seen a Nautilus with no stripes, but I'm guessing there would be outcry among some if or when that occurred, and it would be debatable but legitimate. Similarly, your general reaction to the addition of vertical stripes to the AT in the first place is legitimate (although I have heard more compelling counterpoints to this reaction that go way further than some arbitrary notion of "NYC lawyer"). Drawing any linkage between the Nautilus and the new AT simply because both have horizontal stripes however is effectively a non-sequitur.


----------



## Alimamy

Given the choice I would go with the latest model. I am drawn to the 38mm size option, the METAS certified movement, the balanced symmetrical case, and the pricing. Just tried on the 38mm earlier tonight. The watch looks very good in person. I dare say I prefer the horizontal lines to the vertical 

Apologies for the low quality photos; also, protective plastics had to stay on the crystals. For reference my wrist is 6" inches in circumference and flat.


----------



## dinexus

Alimamy said:


> Given the choice I would go with the latest model. I am drawn to the 38mm size option, the METAS certified movement, the balanced symmetrical case, and the pricing. Just tried on the 38mm earlier tonight. The watch looks very good in person. I dare say I prefer the horizontal lines to the vertical
> 
> Apologies for the low quality photos; also, protective plastics had to stay on the crystals. For reference my wrist is 6" inches in circumference and flat.


I'm right there with ya. 41mm for me, but I tried em on in Munich yesterday, and the new line is really nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

The garage door dial gives it a much more casual and sporty vibe over the vertical teak AT which is probably what they're going for judging by the whole Redmayne marketing of the watch. No doubt they look good, but when it comes to the AT, I like the lines to be vertical.


----------



## Dougiebaby

iinsic said:


> If there is an issue with the thread title, it should be whether the Aqua Terra truly qualifies as a "legend." Certainly, the Speedy Pro qualifies as a legend. Given it's ubiquity in some parts of the world and its distinctive Genta design, the Constellation _might_ be a legend. But it really helps if a watch has been around awhile before one considers calling it a "legend."
> 
> In the few short years it has been available, the Aqua Terra has been redesigned three times since its initial introduction. With that sort of schizoid history, it belongs more in the DSM-5 than a hall of fame.


Actually, it could be argued that the Aqua Terra is MORE of a legend than even the Speedy Pro. Why or How? The original Seamaster was introduced to the world in 1948 and looked like this...









Here's my AT for comparison:









The modern Aqua Terra has more in common with the original Seamaster than the SMP, Planet Ocean, "diver" versions. And at the time of its release, the Seamaster was really more of an answer to Rolex's Datejust - the first water resistant watch. The Speedy Pro became famous in 1969 - 21 years later!


----------



## Agent Sands

The popularity of the SF AT meant that the Omega De Ville Orbis Hour Vision was often ignored/forgotten.

Now that the AT has gone in the very sporty direction, the Hour Vision will hopefully get more attention.


----------



## iinsic

Dougiebaby said:


> Actually, it could be argued that the Aqua Terra is MORE of a legend than even the Speedy Pro. Why or How? The original Seamaster was introduced to the world in 1948 and looked like this...
> 
> The modern Aqua Terra has more in common with the original Seamaster than the SMP, Planet Ocean, "diver" versions. And at the time of its release, the Seamaster was really more of an answer to Rolex's Datejust - the first water resistant watch. The Speedy Pro became famous in 1969 - 21 years later!


I'm aware of the early Seamaster dress watches (had one that my father had worn many years ago). The Gen1 ATs actually did a decent job of evoking those older models, with the successive generations less so. Regardless, the AT is a modern watch that, at best, has copied some elements of earlier Omega models. It is not, nor is it likely ever to be, iconic or "legendary." That doesn't stop you and others from believing that when you buy one (which is what Omega is hoping for).


----------



## fskywalker

Alimamy said:


> Given the choice I would go with the latest model. I am drawn to the 38mm size option, the METAS certified movement, the balanced symmetrical case, and the pricing. Just tried on the 38mm earlier tonight. The watch looks very good in person. I dare say I prefer the horizontal lines to the vertical
> 
> Apologies for the low quality photos; also, protective plastics had to stay on the crystals. For reference my wrist is 6" inches in circumference and flat.


The 38mm does works on your 6 inch wrist! Guess you bennefit from the 1/2 mm smaller size of the new model

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## theEntreriCode

While I greatly prefer the size of the new ones, and my 6.5" wrist would have loved this one to be 40-42 mm in diameter and an mm lesser in thickness, to me this dial is far superior to the new horizontal ones. The size too isn't unworkable for me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

Agent Sands said:


> The popularity of the SF AT meant that the Omega De Ville Orbis Hour Vision was often ignored/forgotten.
> 
> Now that the AT has gone in the very sporty direction, the Hour Vision will hopefully get more attention.


I've always liked that DeVille Hour Vision. Saw it once on display and thought it looked beautiful. This was before the blue AT came about. The rest is history though as I ended up getting the AT..lol.. Still looks good though and definitely very dressy.


----------



## brabus

So does the new one replace the previous version or will they both be made available since they're different internally and externally. The new one is definitely an improved version especially with the crown since it now has a hint of a pilot's watch. But just by looking at photos it looks a bit too round, almost like a cushion design/Seiko turtle. The horizontal lines also give the illusion of a wider face compared to vertical stripes.


----------



## 8100 RPM

brabus said:


> So does the new one replace the previous version or will they both be made available since they're different internally and externally. The new one is definitely an improved version especially with the crown since it now has a hint of a pilot's watch. But just by looking at photos it looks a bit too round, almost like a cushion design/Seiko turtle. The horizontal lines also give the illusion of a wider face compared to vertical stripes.


Neither AD that I visited in the past 10 days had the new ATs in stock yet but both were expecting a shipment from Omega this week. In addition, both said that they could also order the 8500 AT if that's what I want so both generations should be available for a while.


----------



## Joved

Those horizontal lines make it look like a broken TV or a computer monitor.

Not good at all.....



Alimamy said:


>


----------



## scheissestadt

brabus said:


> So does the new one replace the previous version or will they both be made available since they're different internally and externally. The new one is definitely an improved version especially with the crown since it now has a hint of a pilot's watch. But just by looking at photos it looks a bit too round, almost like a cushion design/Seiko turtle. The horizontal lines also give the illusion of a wider face compared to vertical stripes.


Is the cushion-y effect at all due to change in shape (aside from the crown guard removal), or purely an illusion due to the horizontal stripes? I seriously can't tell.


----------



## MichaelB25

Every iteration since the Skyfall has just gone in the wrong direction, IMO.

About a year ago I wanted to buy an aqua terra. I had been wanting one for a few years and had saved up enough to pursue one.

The polished links in the 8500 master didn't bother me too much, because I can always just brush those out. No big deal at all. The lack of a bordered date window was a little bit tougher to get behind, but I wanted a "new" watch, and finding the Skyfall 8500's new, in blue, was difficult. So I made the jump.

Over time, I got over the lack of a bordered date window. When I didn't spend time on forums/reddit, it stopped bothering me. The watch was still gorgeous, after all, it just looked better (IMO) with the date border. It's only when I went on forums and reminded myself that the (slightly) better version was out there that the lack of a border on the date window entered my mind. 

But this new one? eeeeh. Outside of the date being at 6 o'clock, I don't like any of the changes. The horizontal teak pattern with the different line sizes looks almost muddy. And the blue hands / blue text? Awful. Unnecessarily sporty and functionally a disaster. I can barely even read them, and seeing it in person didn't fix any of my objections. 

Maybe, one day, this watch will grow on me. But the skyfall I fell for immediately, the master co-ax without the date border was a gorgeous watch I had one thing to nitpick about, and this one doesn't even remotely interest me at the moment.


----------



## Theognosis

Could the AT Skyfall be Omega's sleeper hit of the 2010's? At 38.5mm, it went against the big watch trend of its time and was one of the first watches that carried Omega's 8500 family of movements which finally put an end to the company's quartz and ETA-dominated era.

Here's a pic together with 1950's sleeper hit, the Railmaster (albeit the re-issued version). The watches are so similar, yet so different. Two masterpieces that will never get old.


----------



## yessir69

The used Skyfall (original) is going for more than the $5500 msrp. That's if you can find one. I think that says something.


----------



## imranbecks

MichaelB25 said:


> Every iteration since the Skyfall has just gone in the wrong direction, IMO.
> 
> About a year ago I wanted to buy an aqua terra. I had been wanting one for a few years and had saved up enough to pursue one.
> 
> The polished links in the 8500 master didn't bother me too much, because I can always just brush those out. No big deal at all. The lack of a bordered date window was a little bit tougher to get behind, but I wanted a "new" watch, and finding the Skyfall 8500's new, in blue, was difficult. So I made the jump.
> 
> Over time, I got over the lack of a bordered date window. When I didn't spend time on forums/reddit, it stopped bothering me. The watch was still gorgeous, after all, it just looked better (IMO) with the date border. It's only when I went on forums and reminded myself that the (slightly) better version was out there that the lack of a border on the date window entered my mind.
> 
> But this new one? eeeeh. Outside of the date being at 6 o'clock, I don't like any of the changes. The horizontal teak pattern with the different line sizes looks almost muddy. And the blue hands / blue text? Awful. Unnecessarily sporty and functionally a disaster. I can barely even read them, and seeing it in person didn't fix any of my objections.
> 
> Maybe, one day, this watch will grow on me. But the skyfall I fell for immediately, the master co-ax without the date border was a gorgeous watch I had one thing to nitpick about, and this one doesn't even remotely interest me at the moment.


I got over the lack of a bordered date window rather quickly. Prefer the cleaner look without it, plus I like that it says Master on the dial. Oh and vertical teak pattern for the win!


----------



## highbob

imranbecks said:


> I got over the lack of a bordered date window rather quickly. Prefer the cleaner look without it, plus I like that it says Master on the dial. Oh and vertical teak pattern for the win!


I like this iteration, too, although the garage door teak turned out nicer than I expected. I might have to find a blue model to keep my opaline company.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi

I like mine sooo much ...


----------



## Don Draper

^^^That one for the win^^^

Creative director at SCDP


----------



## Triggers Broom

Theognosis said:


> The "legend" died when the frame left.


A thing of beauty.


----------



## Triggers Broom

Ricky T said:


> The original AT Skyfall, it's probably going to be my last luxury watch:


Good call, as it's unlikely that watches will look much better than this any time soon.


----------



## BlackZeppelinOmega

All in the timing. said:


> Soooo. The new Aqua Terra. Is it just me or have Omega meddled a meddle too far?
> 
> Yes the date placement has made it more symmetrical but the case has been shaved losing any "Sport" feel the previous version had which totally negates any positives gained from dial symmetry. (Not that the horizontal lines don't ruin the dial anyway despite date positioning.)
> 
> This is no longer a beach to boardroom, it's a boardroom to bored in general. It's practically a 100% dress watch now which totally spoils the rare formula which was a perfectly balanced Sport/dress watch.
> 
> View attachment 11278858
> View attachment 11278866
> 
> 
> A i missing something and if so, please enlighten me because as far as i can see, the ultimate GADA watch........... is dead.


I've been browsing the Aquaterra range extensively as this is, at the moment, my first choice for my first Omega watch. Looking at the previous iterations and comparing, (vertical vs horizontal lines on dial, date at 1800 and frameless), I MUCH prefer the newer range. It just looks more modern and elegant.

And I can't see how anyone can say the Aquaterra is not suitable for going from beach to boardroom. This completely depends upon the variant.

You can buy a black dial with a leather strap and yes, dress watch only. But other variants with light colored dials and bracelets or that gorgeous textured rubber strap could go with anything.

There is such a large range, I can't see how you couldn't find something to suit your needs and desires.


----------



## Theognosis

BlackZeppelinOmega said:


> I MUCH prefer the newer range. It just looks more modern and elegant.


The Aqua Terra line is Omega's most trendy watch. I think it changes every 2 years. So if you desire the more modern and elegant AT in the short term, you'd end up getting the most recent version.

But the question is how long is the current version going to look great? Will it stand the test of time? Only time will tell if it's going to match the Skyfall 38.5 or the AT 2500--the 2 versions that are highly regarded in watch forums.


----------



## chuynh1109

wkfink said:


> There's still a pattern on the dial. Three smaller "planks" make up a larger "plank". It's very apparent in the Sedna Aqua Terra I posted earlier as opposed to the renders. The smaller ones are shallow grooves, the larger ones are deeper.
> 
> I think it will look excellent, personally. I can't wait to see the silver dial, blue index on bracelet, in person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


absolutely love this one.


----------



## Triggers Broom

I looked at the new range yesterday and while there's much to like about the watches I ended up buying this date date which to my mind was the more classic style. I've ordered the alligator strap and clasp as well, but until then I found a strap in my watch box that does go quite well for now.


----------



## dwaym0

Older Railmaster XXL (49mm). Biggest watch I own by far but I love to mix things up with it occasionally. Unfortunately seems to have some mechanical issues at the moment but will be servicing soon. The crown doesn't seem to catch all the time to wind. If anyone has had this problem and resolved it shoot me a PM please. Thanks!


----------



## Grinny456

iinsic said:


> A popular expression from my consulting days is apropos here: "In the absence of fact, argument flourishes."


Never heard that one before but love it.

Many, many, many years ago in law school, we always said "Let's not cloud the issue with facts"...


----------



## iinsic

Grinny456 said:


> Never heard that one before but love it.
> 
> Many, many, many years ago in law school, we always said "Let's not cloud the issue with facts"...


Or a rule my father, a nonpareil raconteur, lived by: Never let the facts get in the way of a good story. :-d


----------



## carlhaluss

I personally like the newest versions. I was not keen on the first change, when they removed the metal frame from around the date window. However, now it is at the 6 o'clock position where I think it looks best, and I like the horizontal stripes on the dial.

I must admit, I really liked the original. Now I like the newest. Just not a fan of what happened in between.


----------



## tornadobox

The 231.10 is my favorite iteration


----------



## nuru

All in the timing. said:


> Soooo. The new Aqua Terra. Is it just me or have Omega meddled a meddle too far?


I do rather like it, including the horizontal stripes. Unfortunately, the hour hand still looks like the tip broke off.



dwaym0 said:


> View attachment 13017007


Way too large for me, but those are seriously sexy hands.


----------



## Iliyan

The Aqua Terra was great in the 2500 and 8500 versions. The garage door versions are hideous and it's only getting worse:










Now available in 38mm and 34mm. Ladies model? Presley's model?


----------



## Aarya

I still prefer the old one as well but after trying both on in person, I can say the new ones are incredibly nice (much nicer than pictures would show). The horizontal pinstripes with uneven depths was meant to resemble the deck of a ship which in my opinion is captured perfectly. Also, it’s 500 bucks cheaper and the 8900 is a master chronometer versus the master co-axial the 85 was. Id say the positives outweigh the negatives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii

Iliyan said:


> The Aqua Terra was great in the 2500 and 8500 versions. The garage door versions are hideous and it's only getting worse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now available in 38mm and 34mm. Ladies model? Presley's model?


That is def a "ladies" model.


----------



## Morrisdog

When the 8900 versions first came out i didn’t much like them .. now I prefer them to the older 8500 versions. It’s funny how things change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchvaultnyc

I think it's an improvement, looks a lot more like the 2500 AT which was my favorite generation


----------



## BlackZeppelinOmega

nuru said:


> I do rather like it, including the horizontal stripes. Unfortunately, the hour hand still looks like the tip broke off.


Yes, I forgot to mention this. The only thing I don't like about the new AT is the minute hand with a broad arrow and the hour hand without. It's the only thing that doesn't look right. I am seriously surprised that Omega doesn't correct this. IMO, the 2 hands should be the same. And I'd have both hands having a broad arrow.


----------



## iinsic

BlackZeppelinOmega said:


> Yes, I forgot to mention this. The only thing I don't like about the new AT is the minute hand with a broad arrow and the hour hand without. It's the only thing that doesn't look right. I am seriously surprised that Omega doesn't correct this. IMO, the 2 hands should be the same. And I'd have both hands having a broad arrow.


Every generation of the Aqua Terra has had these same hands, so it's a bit late to the party to complain about them now. The watch always was intended as a dressy sport watch (or sporty dress watch, depending on your perspective), and having "arrow" hands on both hands (_a la_ the Planet Ocean) would be inconsistent with that. Even the vaunted Broad Arrow had nearly identical hands to the AT, except reversed. I suspect that carping would be a lot more voluble if both AT hands had arrow points.


----------



## rolexbaby

I still like mine better. please check out my video review


----------



## rolexbaby

mykii said:


> That is def a "ladies" model.


this ladies model is actually very sweet!!


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

Iliyan said:


> The Aqua Terra was great in the 2500 and 8500 versions. The garage door versions are hideous and it's only getting worse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now available in 38mm and 34mm. Ladies model? Presley's model?


That is hideous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom

Well the new style horizontal lines might mean that striped nato straps on the AT are a thing of the past, others might think it's that is just an added bonus.


----------



## WatchEnthusiast

I prefer the date window at 3:00, although I like the slimmer profile. That being said, both versions have their attributes... it really comes down to personal preference.


----------



## 8100 RPM

Triggers Broom said:


> Well the new style horizontal lines might mean that striped nato straps on the AT are a thing of the past, others might think it's that is just an added bonus.


The 2017 Gold editions will disagree with you. ;-)


----------



## imranbecks

^^^ Golf edition.. Not gold..


----------



## Lukebor

I think, the new is more sporty than the old versions. Had a Skyfall, a 8500 and now i have 8900 - great looking and comfortable watch.









iP8


----------



## andy4trance

Both AT generations (=/||) look great imo. Enjoy them all!


----------



## Illustrator76

andy4trance said:


> Both AT generations (=/||) look great imo. Enjoy them all!
> ...snip...


I agree here. I like both versions, but I do slightly favor the new ones, as I think the different thickness on the horizontal lines is pretty slick. I'm considering getting one myself...


----------



## BobTheBuilder

BlackZeppelinOmega said:


> Yes, I forgot to mention this. The only thing I don't like about the new AT is the minute hand with a broad arrow and the hour hand without. It's the only thing that doesn't look right. I am seriously surprised that Omega doesn't correct this. IMO, the 2 hands should be the same. And I'd have both hands having a broad arrow.





nuru said:


> I do rather like it, including the horizontal stripes. Unfortunately, the hour hand still looks like the tip broke off.


Definitely has been an AT hallmark for a while now. Distinguishes it and is actually somewhat functional since the angled cut really catches the light. Now the only thing I do wish is that the lume on the hour hand was a bit more meaty.



Illustrator76 said:


> I agree here. I like both versions, but I do slightly favor the new ones, as I think the different thickness on the horizontal lines is pretty slick. I'm considering getting one myself...


Ah, the different stripe thickness is actually my main issue... Can't seem to get past it! But my wallet is happy.

Bob


----------



## highbob

Illustrator76 said:


> I agree here. I like both versions, but I do slightly favor the new ones, as I think the different thickness on the horizontal lines is pretty slick. I'm considering getting one myself...


Agreed again. I had misgivings upon initially hearing of the horizontal treatment, but I've checked it out a couple times at my AD, and I'm a convert.

Still love my 8500, but I'll probably add an 8900 to the mix sometime in the near(ish) future.

In blue.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Illustrator76

BobTheBuilder said:


> Ah, the different stripe thickness is actually my main issue... Can't seem to get past it! But my wallet is happy.
> 
> Bob


I hear you man. Being a designer guess I kind of find it different and unique. I'm sure my wallet would be a lot happier too if I didn't like it!


----------



## BobTheBuilder

Illustrator76 said:


> I hear you man. Being a designer guess I kind of find it different and unique. I'm sure my wallet would be a lot happier too if I didn't like it!


Would indeed be a boring world if everyone liked the same thing! I'm sure you'll be quite happy if you do end up getting one of the new ones. And I'm happy with my previous generation. The hardest part is deciding when there are 2 options available, but it's always nice when you're able to decide one way or another.

Bob


----------



## Illustrator76

highbob said:


> Agreed again. I had misgivings upon initially hearing of the horizontal treatment, but I've checked it out a couple times at my AD, and I'm a convert.
> 
> Still love my 8500, but I'll probably add an 8900 to the mix sometime in the near(ish) future.
> 
> In blue.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah, that is what helped me out as well. Seeing these watches in person is SO much better then looking at them online. I had been considering a Planet Ocean, but after putting that tank on my wrist at the Omega Boutique, I'm having serious doubts about buying one now. Beautiful watch, but that joker had a few too many Big Macs.


----------



## 8100 RPM

imranbecks said:


> ^^^ Golf edition.. Not gold..


I apologize for the typo. I can only imagine the monstrosity that Omega would have produced if they had released a "Gold" edition. ;-)


----------



## Illustrator76

8100 RPM said:


> I apologize for the typo. I can only imagine the monstrosity that Omega would have produced if they had released a "Gold" edition. ;-)


LOL, Have you seen the videos of the new Seamaster Pro's with the gold on them? Yeah, uh, NO THANKS!


----------



## iinsic

Illustrator76 said:


> LOL, Have you seen the videos of the new Seamaster Pro's with the gold on them? Yeah, uh, NO THANKS!


This was my first SMP in the mid-90s. I still think it was a great looking watch, but too big for my current tastes.









And, frankly, this watch is gorgeous! If it were a midsize around 38mm, I'd buy it in a heartbeat! Too bad Omega only thinks about bigger and thicker. ;-)


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> This was my first SMP in the mid-90s. I still think it was a great looking watch, but too big for my current tastes.
> 
> View attachment 13026147
> 
> 
> And, frankly, this watch is gorgeous! If it were a midsize around 38mm, I'd buy it in a heartbeat! Too bad Omega only thinks about bigger and thicker. ;-)


Well I'll be... you and I were wearing the same model at the same time on different wrists in different places...

Today I wouldn't wear it.


----------



## iinsic

Betterthere said:


> Well I'll be... you and I were wearing the same model at the same time on different wrists in different places...
> 
> Today I wouldn't wear it.


Small world, eh?

Today I wouldn't wear it because it would be too big and I tired of the white dial. I have nothing against two-tone, so that's why I like the new blue/blue combo SMP, and wish it was available in a smaller size. I especially prefer the gold bezel with blue ceramic insert over the SS bezel with gold insert.


----------



## 1165dvd

Was just watching Monday afternoon Master's At the Range coverage on CBS. Rory M was walking around BSing with fellow players, and had what I believe was the two-tone AT with the black rubber strap (don't think it was the silver dial/ orange second hand Golf Edition). It looked quite stunning and just perfect with casual attire. If I could afford it, I'd get the two tone AT. The more I see of this new model, the more I love it. Especially on the rubber and leather.


----------



## imranbecks

The whole vertical teak dial pattern on the AT was supposed to be based on the teak decking of a luxury yacht. Having it run horizontal now on the new ones is just awkward since the teak on yachts are mostly, if not all runs vertical.


















Garage door definitely.. Haha


----------



## Ambull

imranbecks said:


> The whole vertical teak dial pattern on the AT was supposed to be based on the teak decking of a luxury yacht. Having it run horizontal now on the new ones is just awkward since the teak on yachts are mostly, if not all runs vertical.


I mean this lightheartedly and respectfully, but I think you are way overthinking this


----------



## imranbecks

No overthinking was involved b-)


----------



## date417

Looks more attractive to me. no lie


----------



## 1165dvd

imranbecks said:


> The whole vertical teak dial pattern on the AT was supposed to be based on the teak decking of a luxury yacht. Having it run horizontal now on the new ones is just awkward since the teak on yachts are mostly, if not all runs vertical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garage door definitely.. Haha


Yup. I'm now on the lookout for garage door dials. If they look as good as that black AT, I'll gladly get out ahead of the trend.

As has been stated, the hate has played itself out. I believe both dials have their strengths. Just be happy that you have a choice. It's getting as cliche as all the Rolex vs Omega side-takers.

I'm wearing my blue AT as I watch the NCAA championship game. Feels like a Nova night to me.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer

I've had two ATs with the horizontal lines. Still have one (needed to go from 41 to 38). I prefer them to the vertical to the point that the vertical lines actually look odd to me. Also, the date at 6 is a big winner for me.


----------



## Ambull

Drucifer said:


> I've had two ATs with the horizontal lines. Still have one (needed to go from 41 to 38). I prefer them to the vertical to the point that the vertical lines actually look odd to me. Also, the date at 6 is a big winner for me.


I totally agree with you. Only exception though is with the black one. Something about that particular color with the vertical pinstripes sings to me. Outside of black however give me the horizontal slats and 6-o'clock date all day long.


----------



## Illustrator76

1165dvd said:


> Yup. I'm now on the lookout for garage door dials. If they look as good as that black AT, I'll gladly get out ahead of the trend.
> 
> As has been stated, the hate has played itself out. I believe both dials have their strengths. Just be happy that you have a choice. It's getting as cliche as all the Rolex vs Omega side-takers.
> 
> I'm wearing my blue AT as I watch the NCAA championship game. Feels like a Nova night to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have to agree here. I think both look fine. I like both versions, but I do lean more towards the horizontal versions. I have noticed on these forums overall that it seems like no matter what a manufacturer does to update a watch, people say the manufacturer ruined it.

Unfortunately for this Michigan fan it was indeed a Villanova night. I didn't think we could beat that team, and I was right.


----------



## iinsic

1165dvd said:


>


In looking at this photo it finally hit me what my subconscious objection to the horizontal stripes is, and it has nothing to do with resembling a garage door. As CarlHaluss and Betterthere can confirm, when we were youngsters watching television, what we could see depended entirely on what stations we could pick up locally on those stupid rabbit-ears antennae (often fitted with lumps of tinfoil and the like). If the signal was not really strong, the horizontal hold was not adequate to stabilize the signal and the screen would scroll quickly up or down. All you'd see was a flash of picture and this big, heavy line that separated the frames. Watching those frame lines whiz by was enough to give someone a seizure, or at least make you want to smack the TV on its side (which is another time-honored TV adjustment from that era).

So that's it: For me, the horizontal lines on the new AT subliminally evoke those sickening horizontal lines on 50s era televisions. :-d


----------



## Dougiebaby

Grinny456 said:


> Never heard that one before but love it.
> 
> Many, many, many years ago in law school, we always said "Let's not cloud the issue with facts"...


Of course, every successful attorney knows ... "If you cannot argue the facts, argue the Law. And if you cannot argue the Law, argue the facts." ;-)

But the facts remain in THIS situation, that I personally prefer the vertical teak pattern of the AT Skyfall I gave my Dad (however, I do very much like the new version too):


----------



## tornadobox

But those lines are now horizontal...

:-d



Dougiebaby said:


> Of course, every successful attorney knows ... "If you cannot argue the facts, argue the Law. And if you cannot argue the Law, argue the facts." ;-)
> 
> But the facts remain in THIS situation, that I personally prefer the vertical teak pattern of the AT Skyfall I gave my Dad (however, I do very much like the new version too):
> 
> View attachment 13030505


----------



## Illustrator76

tornadobox said:


> But those lines are now horizontal...
> 
> :-d


LOL! Case dismissed!

All joking aside, I think both models are very nice in their own way!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I really like both the old and the new and especially like the size of the new. I think I prefer the vertical lines of the old mostly because it's different than and makes it even more distinctively different the horizontal waves of other Seamaster versions. I can see why they'd make them horizontal now with the wave dial coming back and keep with a similar design style. That being said, I wish the new and old version had an adjustable clasp like the new SMPc does.


----------



## JayPaper

I just received my new 8900, and WOW am I impressed. The PCLs are much better at resisting fingerprints than the 300MC, I wish they were both like that. The polish on the case and hour markers is INCREDIBLE. So many subtle details in the dial.


----------



## Illustrator76

Rice and Gravy said:


> ... That being said, I wish the new and old version had an adjustable clasp like the new SMPc does.


FOR THE LIFE OF ME, I do not understand why Omega does not do this across their entire line. Screw being "unique", I want all my watches to fit correctly no matter the time of day, season, etc...


----------



## All in the timing.

One of my personal concerns is regarding one of the more lesser mentioned elements of the blue Aqua Terra specifically. 
That is the richness of the dial colour, the way it shimmered and caught the light it seemed to exude an almost sky blue transitioning to a royal blue to then almost an inky black. Beautiful.

It was one of the reasons i fell for the 2500. However, when the 8500 was introduced with the teak lines it improved it further by introducing another dimension to the dial without detracting from how the dial played with the light overall.

Crucially it was subtle and remained in balance thus both bringing a pleasing asethetic individually, yet working in harmony without one overpowering the other.

The fact that now all everyone is concerned about is the teak line direction and its not so subtle spacing already signify's that the balance is lost. The lines are now what catch your eye first which truly is a crime when what originally made the blue 2500 and 8500 such a show stopper was the dial colour.


----------



## BobTheBuilder

All in the timing. said:


> One of my personal concerns is regarding one of the more lesser mentioned elements of the blue Aqua Terra specifically.
> That is the richness of the dial colour, the way it shimmered and caught the light it seemed to exude an almost sky blue transitioning to a royal blue to then almost an inky black. Beautiful.
> 
> It was one of the reasons i fell for the 2500. However, when the 8500 was introduced with the teak lines it improved it further by introducing another dimension to the dial without detracting from how the dial played with the light overall.
> 
> Crucially it was subtle and remained in balance thus both bringing a pleasing asethetic individually, yet working in harmony without one overpowering the other.
> 
> The fact that now all everyone is concerned about is the teak line direction and its not so subtle spacing already signify's that the balance is lost. The lines are now what catch your eye first which truly is a crime when what originally made the blue 2500 and 8500 such a show stopper was the dial colour.
> 
> View attachment 13030845


This.

Bob


----------



## Illustrator76

All in the timing. said:


> One of my personal concerns is regarding one of the more lesser mentioned elements of the blue Aqua Terra specifically.
> That is the richness of the dial colour, the way it shimmered and caught the light it seemed to exude an almost sky blue transitioning to a royal blue to then almost an inky black. Beautiful.
> 
> It was one of the reasons i fell for the 2500. However, when the 8500 was introduced with the teak lines it improved it further by introducing another dimension to the dial without detracting from how the dial played with the light overall.
> 
> Crucially it was subtle and remained in balance thus both bringing a pleasing asethetic individually, yet working in harmony without one overpowering the other.
> 
> The fact that now all everyone is concerned about is the teak line direction and its not so subtle spacing already signify's that the balance is lost. The lines are now what catch your eye first which truly is a crime when what originally made the blue 2500 and 8500 such a show stopper was the dial colour.


Maybe this doesn't bother me as much because I am eyeing the white and orange version. With the blue version I can sorta see your perspective on this, but with the white one there is no shimmer at all, so it's way less of an issue.


----------



## BobTheBuilder

Duplicate


----------



## JayPaper

I just don't get all the hate. Agreed, the verticals looked great, but these horizontals are very different with every 4th groove being wider. Really catches your eye. The coloring is very vibrant, changing from deep sapphire blue to inky black. Polish is some of the best I have ever seen. Thinner and much more wearable than a PO (I have smaller wrists). As for the movement, well, we all know how amazing the 8900 is.


----------



## Theognosis

All in the timing. said:


> The fact that now all everyone is concerned about is the teak line direction and its not so subtle spacing already signify's that the balance is lost. The lines are now what catch your eye first which truly is a crime when what originally made the blue 2500 and 8500 such a show stopper was the dial colour.
> 
> View attachment 13030845


The previous model was more balanced as it had that monochromatic look, that is, the blue dial was complimented perfectly with the exclusive use of white on fonts and markers.

Unfortunately, Omega decided to add sky blue on the logo, seconds hand tip and 15/30/45/60 digits which in my opinion made the new dial appear too busy. The colors on the new AT's teak dial are literally all over the place. It's like watching colored television with weak signal in the 50's, as Iinsic would put it (or was our good friend referring to black & white TV's?).


----------



## Illustrator76

JayPaper said:


> I just don't get all the hate. Agreed, the verticals looked great, but these horizontals are very different with every 4th groove being wider. Really catches your eye. The coloring is very vibrant, changing from deep sapphire blue to inky black. Polish is some of the best I have ever seen. Thinner and much more wearable than a PO (I have smaller wrists). As for the movement, well, we all know how amazing the 8900 is.


Dude, I gotta agree 100%. I just saw one of the new models with the white dial and orange accents in person and it was stunning. I want it. Pictures do not do this thing justice at all. Online the orange numbers at 12, 3, 6, and 9 look like a bit much, but in person they are very understated, and the horizontal lines look amazing. I was looking at/considering a Planet Ocean, but scrap that, I want one of these new Aqua Terra's.

I'm sold.


----------



## Theognosis

JayPaper said:


> I just don't get all the hate. Agreed, the verticals looked great, but these horizontals are very different with every 4th groove being wider. Really catches your eye. The coloring is very vibrant, changing from deep sapphire blue to inky black. Polish is some of the best I have ever seen. Thinner and much more wearable than a PO (I have smaller wrists). As for the movement, well, we all know how amazing the 8900 is.


If Omega had painted the logo text, seconds hand tip and numbers all in white, it could have looked better than the 8500.


----------



## ac921ol

Dougiebaby said:


> Of course, every successful attorney knows ... "If you cannot argue the facts, argue the Law. And if you cannot argue the Law, argue the facts." ;-)
> 
> But the facts remain in THIS situation, that I personally prefer the vertical teak pattern of the AT Skyfall I gave my Dad (however, I do very much like the new version too):
> 
> View attachment 13030505


How much do you miss this watch? I always see you reference back to it. lol

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## JayPaper

Theognosis said:


> If Omega had painted the logo text, seconds hand tip and numbers all in white, it could have looked better than the 8500.


 White would be fine, but the baby blue accents remind me of the Dynamics with racing dials from the 70s (I have one). And I LOVE those watches, so maybe I am biased.


----------



## iinsic

Theognosis said:


> It's like watching colored television with weak signal in the 50's, as Iinsic would put it (or was our good friend referring to black & white TV's?).


You had color TV in the 50s????


----------



## armybuck041

Omega can keep on changing for the sake of changing. Me; I'm just glad to have this one in my stable. It has everything I could possibly want in an Aqua Terra.


----------



## highbob

Theognosis said:


> If Omega had painted the logo text, seconds hand tip and numbers all in white, it could have looked better than the 8500.


The "Seamaster" script, the second hand tip and the markers are all white on the 38mm 8800 model. I checked the Omega site last night as I'm more keen on that size anyway.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Theognosis

highbob said:


> The "Seamaster" script, the second hand tip and the markers are all white on the 38mm 8800 model. I checked the Omega site last night as I'm more keen on that size anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sounds perfect!


----------



## Dougiebaby

ac921ol said:


> How much do you miss this watch? I always see you reference back to it. lol
> 
> Instagram
> wrist_watch_repeat


Hi AC9,

I DO love and miss that watch. Luckily, I can see it on my Dad's wrist any time I visit my parents 

I was so happy to give it to my Dad as a "I beat cancer watch" - it has tremendous sentimental value to me. Plus, I think it is a stunner!


----------



## Engi

Dougiebaby said:


> Hi AC9,
> 
> I DO love and miss that watch. Luckily, I can see it on my Dad's wrist any time I visit my parents
> 
> I was so happy to give it to my Dad as a "I beat cancer watch" - it has tremendous sentimental value to me. Plus, I think it is a stunner!


Great gesture from you and at the same time you and your Dad can enjoy the watch !


----------



## highbob

Dougiebaby said:


> Hi AC9,
> 
> I DO love and miss that watch. Luckily, I can see it on my Dad's wrist any time I visit my parents
> 
> I was so happy to give it to my Dad as a "I beat cancer watch" - it has tremendous sentimental value to me. Plus, I think it is a stunner!


You, sir, are a great son! With very good taste, too, I might add.


----------



## All in the timing.

If ever there was a watch to commemorate the beating of cancer.........

It would be the Skyfall.

Top drawer that man. Top draw.


----------



## Illustrator76

Dougiebaby said:


> Hi AC9,
> 
> I DO love and miss that watch. Luckily, I can see it on my Dad's wrist any time I visit my parents
> 
> I was so happy to give it to my Dad as a "I beat cancer watch" - it has tremendous sentimental value to me. Plus, I think it is a stunner!


Very awesome gesture man!


----------



## fskywalker

The more I look at the new horizontal teak pattern the more I like the original vertical pattern; that plus the date window frame makes the original 8500 coaxial a winner for me over the later versions!

The legend lives!!!!


----------



## Engi

fskywalker said:


> The more I look at the new horizontal teak pattern the more I like the original vertical pattern; that plus the date window frame makes the original 8500 coaxial a winner for me over the later versions!
> 
> The legend lives!!!!


I fully agree with you ...


----------



## HiggsBoson

fskywalker said:


> The more I look at the new horizontal teak pattern the more I like the original vertical pattern; that plus the date window frame makes the original 8500 coaxial a winner for me over the later versions!
> 
> The legend lives!!!!


I totally agree with you on this. Biased, me.....;-)


----------



## imranbecks

Definitely. Long live the vertical teak!


----------



## Engi

I fully agree with you ! Here is mine


----------



## Iliyan

Definitely vertical teak...


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Since I was in the same shopping center and had some time to kill I stopped by my local AD last night just to check these out and chat with the owner. He happened to have the old and 2017 versions available so I was able to look at them both side by side. I like the new version much better. To me the horizontal stripes look more interesting and catch the light better than the vertical, at least on the colors he had on hand, and horizontal stripes make the overall watch look more sporty vs vertical. Vertical is more dressy to me. In addition the change of the date location makes the dial more balanced, although the elimination of the water resistance text was unnecessary I think. I like the 3 lines of text and it seems like there was still plenty of room to include that with 6 o'clock date location. I would gladly own either one, but my preference would be for a 2017. I REALLY want one now, problem would be picking which one! Bad decision going in there.


----------



## fskywalker

Alive and kicking!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thx67

Rice and Gravy said:


> Since I was in the same shopping center and had some time to kill I stopped by my local AD last night just to check these out and chat with the owner. He happened to have the old and 2017 versions available so I was able to look at them both side by side. I like the new version much better. To me the horizontal stripes look more interesting and catch the light better than the vertical, at least on the colors he had on hand, and horizontal stripes make the overall watch look more sporty vs vertical. Vertical is more dressy to me. In addition the change of the date location makes the dial more balanced, although the elimination of the water resistance text was unnecessary I think. I like the 3 lines of text and it seems like there was still plenty of room to include that with 6 o'clock date location. I would gladly own either one, but my preference would be for a 2017. I REALLY want one now, problem would be picking which one! Bad decision going in there.


Im with you on this. My AD had a good choice of omega, including a couple of vertical stripe dials but I prefer the new lines. There are plenty of great options in the new range. I really struggled but after about an hour I narrowed it down to white or grey dial. Word of warning if you want the rubber strap option. Buy in on rubber and order the bracelet afterwards. As far as I know its one of the few watches where this works out cheaper.


----------



## fskywalker

Legend lives on older ones!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mt_hangglider

I found a solution to this... I have a 38.5mm Skyfall in blue with vertical stripes and a 38mm black dial with horizontal. Love them both equally.


----------



## Ctaranti

I love the 2017 As, especially the symmetry of the dial. I do agree that the may be a tad more dressy but I find they still work nicely in more casual settings. I was torn between the Steel white dial version with the orange second hand and the two-tone. I don't generally care for two tone watches but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Greenbird007

I think the date placement was a nice change, but how about a wave dial...that would be cool. Like the Pierce Brosnan.


----------



## brokenblinker

thx67 said:


> Im with you on this. My AD had a good choice of omega, including a couple of vertical stripe dials but I prefer the new lines. There are plenty of great options in the new range. I really struggled but after about an hour I narrowed it down to white or grey dial. Word of warning if you want the rubber strap option. Buy in on rubber and order the bracelet afterwards. As far as I know its one of the few watches where this works out cheaper.
> View attachment 13472963
> View attachment 13472965


I had always wanted a Skyfall AT. Recently, i had the chance to pickup an AT as a gift, and after looking at the new models, I actually found that I loved two of the new colors/styles more than the original.

I had always loved the grey dial as well, so the new slate blue color ended up perfect for me and is what I went with. I also went back and forth because I really love the color that you have.


----------



## COUPET

I tried in the newer version in an AD, but it didn't 'sing', so went second hand for an 8500.

As they say Legends never die 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EunosMX5

Greenbird007 said:


> I think the date placement was a nice change, but how about a wave dial...that would be cool. Like the Pierce Brosnan.


I could have sworn they had something like this at Baselworld. Perhaps it was just a concept? If they put it into production I'd order one.

From here.


----------



## MiDirtyBastard

I prefer the no line classic!!


----------



## nhlducks35

Also the rubber strap is really good on the new ones


----------



## fskywalker

-


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

